# What Are You Carrying? *** INSTAGRAM Thread ***



## IrisCole

Lots of people have Instagram accounts now.  Occasionally I use mine for pictures of whatever accessories I'm carrying,  and what better place to share them than on tPF?? resents

*This thread is for anyone to upload Instagram pictures of your daily accessories!! Since they can be of any brand, I figured the "Handbag & Purses" Forum would be the perfect spot!*

Images should be Instagram photos only -- all filters / edits welcome, of course!
Comments welcome!
Post as often as you like - or as often as you change your accessories!  
Happy posting!!


----------



## IrisCole

Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.

Instagram Filter: Sierra


----------



## littlerock

Great thread idea, Iris!! I will post some pics soon.. Love your AW!


----------



## indiaink

I'll enjoy looking at the photos, but I have no desire to hook up with Instagram and Facebook and all that whole privacy/tracking mess.

Great photos, though, like I wrote, looking forward to the posts here.


----------



## IrisCole

littlerock said:


> Great thread idea, Iris!! I will post some pics soon.. Love your AW!



Thanks! 



indiaink said:


> I'll enjoy looking at the photos, but I have no desire to hook up with Instagram and Facebook and all that *whole privacy/tracking mess.
> *
> Great photos, though, like I wrote, looking forward to the posts here.



Don't quote me on this, but as of now, I think you can have an Instagram without connecting it to any other accounts.  Don't know if that will change once they're fully acquired by FB though 

Either way - posting or browsing - happy to have you visit!


----------



## littlerock

I am carrying my Chloe Madeleine satchel.

Lense: Earlybird


** Also- you can use instagram without sharing pics on facebook/ email/ etc. You can choose what to do with your pictures.


----------



## littlerock

Here is a better one that represents the color of the bag a little better.. (well, it's somewhere in between the two pics, this is a little bright)

Lense: Kelvin


----------



## IrisCole

^^ Gorgeous! I haven't seen this Chloe style before - so simple and chic!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Balenciaga 09 Lilac City with my Silver Jagger Edge iPhone case. 
Not sure of the filter, sorry. 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alouette

Great thread idea! Don't have an Instagram acct but can't wait to enjoy everyone else's pics.

LOVE that iPhone case, Zombie Girl!!!!!


----------



## Samia

Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:


----------



## IrisCole

^^ Gorgeous!! I love the shot of the Givenchy!!


----------



## MMoore80

i just got a Michael Kors bag and i love it!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Rebecca Minkoff Putty Snake Mini MAC

Filter: Brannan


----------



## pointe1134

Omgsh I just love these photos! I'm not sure how to even use Instagram, but I'm looking forward to these photos until I learn how!


----------



## Glamouricious

gorgeous photos and gorgeous bags!


----------



## IrisCole

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and Louis Vuitton Cles in Black Multicolore

Filter: Sierra


----------



## purse-nality

filtered in Early Bird, then multi-framed w/ FrameMagic app....


----------



## fireflydemigod

Birkin 35cm, first photo is the Amaro filter, I don't remember the second filter....


----------



## fireflydemigod

Also, beautiful photos! Can't believe I forgot to mention that.. this was a great idea for a thread!


----------



## fireflydemigod

Also, before someone accuses me of being a bad purse mom, I don't even keep B in the same ROOM as the cats... I was getting ready for work this morning, and I set her down on the bed.. I honestly thought it was very cute, snapped a photo, and then rescued her from furry clutches (hence how blurry the photo is...). I promise I don't make a habit of things like that..


----------



## tatertot

Gorgeous photos ladies  and great idea *Iris*! I love them all and until I get signed up for instagram I'll be looking at this thread daily for inspiration


----------



## fireflydemigod

Rebecca Minkoff MAC clutch in Teal (I just got her yesterday... honestly I love what the second Instagram filter did to her color!) 

First photo is through the Hudson filter, second is Lo-fi. This thread makes me want to go through my closet and have a photoshoot with Instagram and all my bags...


----------



## enshogirl

It's a rainy day, so Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


----------



## peaberry

Great thread; I love Instagram! Here are some recent shots of mine. The first is of my Balenciaga Anthracite Day with SGH, using the Amaro filter. The second is my large Givenchy Antigona with the Inkwell filter.


----------



## Samia

Gorgeous photos everyone!
here is my YSL Muse II tricolor all over stuffed for work today
Filter used: Lo-fi


----------



## IrisCole

Today: A favorite bag! Louis Vuitton Manhattan GM
Filter: Earlybird


----------



## mzbag

Samia said:


> Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/d37cd3bc912d11e1abd61231381b6d77_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/b17eb77283e411e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/c65eac8c7f4e11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/29c6abce6eda11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/71ffb1766d0711e180c9123138016265_7.jpg


 
Luvin your LV photo !


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Rebecca Minkoff White w/Brown Basketweave Morning After Bag

Filter: Nashville


----------



## Cait

Killing time @ Starbucks in Sears; Bleu Lavande RGGH City & Grande Passiontea Lemonade.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Gerard Darel St. Germain Flower Tote in Taupe

Filter: Lomo-fi


----------



## karo

The last few days I've been changing between these two - Longchamp and Michael Kors


----------



## Camaro Chic

My gold Birkin with a Coach wallet and my Ray-Bans today (she is loaded to the brim with a light cardigan, two books and a makeup bag)


----------



## Samia

Alexander McQueen


----------



## littlerock

Beautiful pics everyone!

Scoobie- Some GD love!!


----------



## littlerock

Carrying today - Chloe Paraty (medium/ black)

Lense: Hudson


----------



## IrisCole

The Workhorse: Ralph Lauren leather tote
Filter: Valencia

P.S. -- I love seeing everyone's photos -- they look amazing!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Just started playing with instagram today! Here's my Linea Pelle Small Speedy in Scotch.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Today I picked up my oldest Louis-- a vintage Alma from the 80's, which has worn just beautifully IMO  with my Prada shades


----------



## kit23

My new sutton signature swingpack 
Don't remember the filter though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

scoobiesmomma said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Putty Snake Mini MAC
> 
> Filter: Brannan



Just saw this thread and gotta say, this photo is pure ART! (I actually mean the bag of course)


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I love this thread! I've been getting into Instagram more lately... So this may become my new favorite thread!

My Balenciaga City with Zoya Tao nail polish:
http://instagr.am/p/Ikffa7uemq/

Bag I was using today - LV Monty GM:
http://instagr.am/p/KQj9NZuel9/

ETA: This is a dumb question... but how are you guys getting the picture to embed directly into your text? When I tried to insert an image it wouldn't load my pictures. Just curious!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I love this thread! I've been getting into Instagram more lately... So this may become my new favorite thread!
> 
> My Balenciaga City with Zoya Tao nail polish:
> http://instagr.am/p/Ikffa7uemq/
> 
> Bag I was using today - LV Monty GM:
> http://instagr.am/p/KQj9NZuel9/
> 
> ETA: This is a dumb question... but how are you guys getting the picture to embed directly into your text? When I tried to insert an image it wouldn't load my pictures. Just curious!


Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-114.html
And *here are your photos* too:
1.My Balenciaga City with Zoya Tao nail polish:
2.Bag I was using today - LV Monty GM:


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

rx4dsoul said:


> Here you go:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-114.html
> And *here are your photos* too:
> 1.My Balenciaga City with Zoya Tao nail polish:
> 2.Bag I was using today - LV Monty GM:



Thank you!! I finally got it to work down in the test thread!  I was trying to use the actual share URL that Instagram provided to link in the 'Insert Image' option here... but it was just coming up with a little blank box. When I went to the link & right clicked on 'Copy Image URL' it gave me a different address... and that address worked to insert the image.

Thanks for inserting my images for me! I can't wait to take more pics with Instagram, it is really addictive!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

IrisCole said:


> The Workhorse: Ralph Lauren leather tote
> Filter: Valencia
> 
> P.S. -- I love seeing everyone's photos -- they look amazing!!



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

rx4dsoul said:


> Just saw this thread and gotta say, this photo is pure ART! (I actually mean the bag of course)



 Thank you *rx*! It is a gorgeous bag and so fun! I am really loving the Mini MAC, but it's so not practical for me.


I have to say that I really enjoy coming to this thread to see everyone's creative photos of their gorgeous bags!! Thanks for starting this *Iris*, great idea!!


----------



## intrigue




----------



## happywife18

My very first Longchamp Le Pliage Large


----------



## Samia

IrisCole said:


> The Workhorse: Ralph Lauren leather tote
> Filter: Valencia
> 
> P.S. -- I love seeing everyone's photos -- they look amazing!!



This is a gorgeous bag and it photographed so nicely!


----------



## IrisCole

Glitter_pixie said:


> Gorgeous bag!





Samia said:


> This is a gorgeous bag and it photographed so nicely!



Thank you!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Posted this in the wrong thread...

my grail bag came today :wub: Here she is with the Nashville filter.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still carrying the same bag...just can't bring myself to switch out as I am enjoying it so much!! 

Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## kiwishopper

Bag twin!!!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Still carrying the same bag...just can't bring myself to switch out as I am enjoying it so much!!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Samia said:


> This is a gorgeous bag and it photographed so nicely!


I second this!  Can I have thIs bag?


----------



## Camaro Chic

Carrying my new (to me) Watercolor Speedy again today, with matching bandeau.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kiwishopper said:


> Bag twin!!!



 I was looking at your 'RM In Action' pics the other day and thinking to myself good thing I already own that bag or I'd have MAJOR bag envy!! It's really a treasure! 



Camaro Chic said:


> Carrying my new (to me) Watercolor Speedy again today, with matching bandeau.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## IrisCole

Camaro Chic said:


> Carrying my new (to me) Watercolor Speedy again today, with matching bandeau.



LOVE this!!


----------



## IrisCole

Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo w/SH
Filter: LoMo-Fi


----------



## Jen123

Longchamp and Burberry roadtripping with a venti white mocha


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Technically not today's bag, but the bag I wore on the Today Show 

I was there for NBC, and chose to rock it with Guiseppe Zanotti's Alien (Spider) Heels, So in love! This is an instagram shot on the way back!

www.youtube.com/diamondsandheels14


Watch my segment on the Today Show here! (The Power Of Makeup)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvEfa_AUNHo

Thanks for all of the love and support


----------



## Cait

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Watch my segment on the Today Show here! (The Power Of Makeup)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvEfa_AUNHo
> 
> Thanks for all of the love and support


 
OT, and I'm sure you've heard it before: but you get major props for your bravery re: the foundation routine video !


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Cait said:


> OT, and I'm sure you've heard it before: but you get major props for your bravery re: the foundation routine video !



Why thank you darling! Its still somewhat unreal to me, but being able to help others who are going through what I did makes life worth living.

Thank you for your kind words and compliments!!!


----------



## pandorabox

BAGWANNABE said:


> Just started playing with instagram today! Here's my Linea Pelle Small Speedy in Scotch.



Very nice! I love my LP!!


----------



## Samia

My Mulberry and spilling accessories
Filter: Kelvin


----------



## happywife18

Coach willis british tan


----------



## Samia

Givenchy Mini Pandora and Alexanader Mcqueen Skull Scarf


----------



## dyyong

didn't aware we have this thread until now


----------



## dyyong

here's mine


----------



## dyyong

and today 

Vintage French Co. Suede Speedy


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Samia said:


> Givenchy Mini Pandora and Alexanader Mcqueen Skull Scarf



LOVE this pic!!


----------



## Samia

scoobiesmomma said:


> LOVE this pic!!



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong




----------



## Love Of My Life

BV bombe


----------



## happywife18

Coach poppy willis


----------



## Samia




----------



## happywife18

Longchamp loden large le pliage


----------



## dyyong

vintage no name red Kelly


----------



## IrisCole

Loving everyone's photos!! Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous bags!!


----------



## dyyong

Kate Spade


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> Kate Spade



changed to her instead


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Just found this thread, awesome!


----------



## dyyong




----------



## JennyErin

this is gorgeous!!



dyyong said:


> and today
> 
> Vintage French Co. Suede Speedy


----------



## dyyong

JennyErin said:


> this is gorgeous!!



 Thank You.


----------



## dyyong

today


----------



## okshoppergirl

My LV Trevi PM:


----------



## evadburns

makes me want to get an iphone......*goes to swim in the pool of jealousy*


----------



## okshoppergirl

evadburns said:


> makes me want to get an iphone......*goes to swim in the pool of jealousy*



They have instagram on droid too!!  Of course they came out with that right after I got my iphone...


----------



## Mree43

Great Thread!! 

Rose Shocking Birkin with matching BeBop Case and Small Dogon Wallet.


----------



## intrigue

Reliable Gucci crossbody is running errands with me today!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

okshoppergirl said:


> My LV Trevi PM:



Love your hair!!


----------



## okshoppergirl

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love your hair!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## jessjessh

this is not really TODAY but yeah  Vintage chanel from vintage heirloom, one of my best purchase


----------



## IrisCole

Fendi Rain & Cloud XL Baguette
Filter: Valencia


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Proenza Schouler Med Orchid PS1 *






_*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie*_


----------



## Samia

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Proenza Schouler Med Orchid PS1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie*_



Both the bags are delish and great job on the picture too!


----------



## IrisCole

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Proenza Schouler Med Orchid PS1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie*_



Gorgeous! I just love the PS1!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Samia said:


> Both the bags are delish and great job on the picture too!





IrisCole said:


> Gorgeous! I just love the PS1!!



Thanks *Samia* and *Iris*!  I am really quite excited about both of them!

And still wearing the RM Matinee today...out and about in my passenger seat.

Filter X-Pro II


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still carrying the same bag...can't remember the filter I used, sorry.

Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Matinee


----------



## Aluxe

Love this thread!!!


----------



## shoe_a_holic

I'm new here... How do I post a picture?


----------



## Mree43

St. Louis Tote by Goyard


----------



## tamadi

Thanks for bringing up this thread! I love instagram!!!
Here are some of my instagram shots: Bottega Venata clutch, Givenchy medium Nightingale, Balenciaga City


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Mree43 said:


> St. Louis Tote by Goyard


Love your St Louis with the personalization, great color combo!! 



tamadi said:


> Thanks for bringing up this thread! I love instagram!!!
> Here are some of my instagram shots: Bottega Venata clutch, Givenchy medium Nightingale, Balenciaga City



Beautiful bags, thanks for sharing! Love the Nightingale!


----------



## alouette

tamadi said:
			
		

> Thanks for bringing up this thread! I love instagram!!!
> Here are some of my instagram shots: Bottega Venata clutch, Givenchy medium Nightingale, Balenciaga City



Your Nightingale is TDF...seriously. I want to find a purple or coral one on sale somewhere. 

Can't tell on my iPhone but if that's an AM bracelet, it's just lovely! 

ETA - even if it's not AM it's pretty!


----------



## vievie

Earlybird


----------



## vievie

Palermo


----------



## LB_1689

Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold Town


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fireflydemigod said:


> Birkin 35cm, first photo is the Amaro filter, I don't remember the second filter....



YOUR KITTY IS SO ADORABLE!!!! (Nice Birkin too!!)


----------



## tamadi

alouette said:
			
		

> Your Nightingale is TDF...seriously. I want to find a purple or coral one on sale somewhere.
> 
> Can't tell on my iPhone but if that's an AM bracelet, it's just lovely!
> 
> ETA - even if it's not AM it's pretty!



Yea you are right it's a McQueen =)


----------



## Renate_




----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mree43 said:


> St. Louis Tote by Goyard



So lovely!


----------



## No Cute

LB_1689 said:


> Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold Town



Gorgeous!


----------



## thelene

littlerock said:


> I am carrying my Chloe Madeleine satchel.
> 
> Lense: Earlybird
> 
> 
> ** Also- you can use instagram without sharing pics on facebook/ email/ etc. You can choose what to do with your pictures.


Chloe bags are to die for! They feel amazing and are so classy!


----------



## thelene

LB_1689 said:


> Balenciaga Giant 12 Rose Gold Town


I've heard ladies complain that Balenciagas are heavy, any truth to this? The bag is gorgeous.


----------



## LB_1689

thelene said:


> I've heard ladies complain that Balenciagas are heavy, any truth to this? The bag is gorgeous.



I just got this one earlier this month and I have yet to put it down! I haven't had any trouble with its weight at all, and I am usually very particular about that.


----------



## thelene

LB_1689 said:


> I just got this one earlier this month and I have yet to put it down! I haven't had any trouble with its weight at all, and I am usually very particular about that.



Awesome  Balenciaga is definitely on my wish-list.


----------



## dianahuang

Mree43 said:


> Great Thread!!
> 
> Rose Shocking Birkin with matching BeBop Case and Small Dogon Wallet.


 
i love this


----------



## dianahuang

Hermes Herbag


----------



## dianahuang

Balenciaga Brief SGH - Anthracite


----------



## dzilberg

jessjessh said:


> this is not really TODAY but yeah  Vintage chanel from vintage heirloom, one of my best purchase


This bag is to-die-for, your nails are fabulous, and that ring is amazing!


----------



## hank0308

wow,those photos are all nice, i like it .


----------



## Sincerelycass11

OOTD/OOTN Filter, normal. Instagram: Diamondsandheels14


----------



## Renate_

Balenciaga City India blue 

^Looking good Sincerelycass11!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Chanel reporter bag, off to yoga! Filter - rise. Instagram- diamondsandheels14


----------



## tamadi

Carrying my new Fendi medium Chameleon today


----------



## fireflydemigod

Sincerelycass11 said:


> YOUR KITTY IS SO ADORABLE!!!! (Nice Birkin too!!)



Thank you!


----------



## Kylie Humble

tamadi said:
			
		

> Carrying my new Fendi medium Chameleon today



Love this bag!


----------



## baglady925

tamadi said:


> Carrying my new Fendi medium Chameleon today



this bag screams sophistication...love it!


----------



## Samia

Sincerelycass11 said:


> OOTD/OOTN Filter, normal. Instagram: Diamondsandheels14


Cute!! I have seen your youtube videos, welcome to tpf!


tamadi said:


> Carrying my new Fendi medium Chameleon today


Such a gorgeous bag!


Renate_ said:


> Balenciaga City India blue
> 
> ^Looking good Sincerelycass11!


Cute


dzilberg said:


> This bag is to-die-for, your nails are fabulous, and that ring is amazing!


Love the bag!


----------



## Samia

Carried my tri color YSL Muse II today


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Samia said:


> Cute!! I have seen your youtube videos, welcome to tpf!
> 
> Such a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Cute
> 
> Love the bag!



Thank you so much darlin!!! Pleasure to be here with you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fireflydemigod said:


> Thank you!


----------



## IrisCole

tamadi said:
			
		

> Carrying my new Fendi medium Chameleon today



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Samia said:


> Cute!! I have seen your youtube videos, welcome to tpf!
> 
> Such a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Cute
> 
> Love the bag!



Thank you so much for the warm welcome!!! 

I hope you enjoy the videos, and its great to see you here too!


----------



## AuntieMame

Kooba Zoey (Earth)












(sorry for the really big pics before!)


----------



## dianahuang

Chloe marcie for work

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dianahuang

Gucci crystal joy boston

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Kooba Zoey (Earth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the really big pics before!)



This looks lovely! I take it you are a neutral lover!


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:


> This looks lovely! I take it you are a neutral lover!



At my core, yes! But I'm starting to love bright colorful bags too!


----------



## Zombie Girl

This leather is AMAZING!!



dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1737132
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Brief SGH - Anthracite


----------



## AuntieMame

Bright Red PS small keep all


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Chanel cambon reporter bag filter Valencia Instagram diamondsandheels14


----------



## AuntieMame

This is a great bag!

Taupe Liebeskind Hobo Vintage Studs Hazel


----------



## Sincerelycass11

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> This is a great bag!
> 
> Taupe Liebeskind Hobo Vintage Studs Hazel



Looks so chic, yet very practical!!! Does it hold a good amount?


----------



## AuntieMame

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Looks so chic, yet very practical!!! Does it hold a good amount?



It does! I had two wallets, Bal makeup bag, ipad, two cases for glasses (sun and prescription) AND a bottle of water... with room for more!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> It does! I had two wallets, Bal makeup bag, ipad, two cases for glasses (sun and prescription) AND a bottle of water... with room for more!



WOW!!!! Tempting me girl!! Haha! That's an astonishing amount & way to go with room for more!!!


----------



## lovemelv

love the photos! great idea.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Balenciaga RH City in Bleu Lavande


----------



## xxbernadettexx




----------



## dianahuang

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> This leather is AMAZING!!



Indeed!! Hhehehe&#58389;

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dianahuang

My bottega veneta ebene

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tamadi

Celine couch for me yesterday


----------



## shoe_a_holic

I'm carrying my Double stitch flap 2010


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Gucci monogram horse bit


----------



## Mree43

yesterday's picture


----------



## Mree43

Oops wrong picture.


----------



## karo

On our way to work - me & my LAMB


----------



## Bag Fetish

Not sure if this is going to work

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## Samia

My City today


----------



## shoe_a_holic

My Prada Sacca Tote with me at work today


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Just arrived.... Balenciaga 2009 Chataigne City.... officially in LOVE.


----------



## dianahuang

Chanel vintage lamb ghw




Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## donnaoh

scoobiesmomma said:


> Just arrived.... Balenciaga 2009 Chataigne City.... officially in LOVE.


Beautiful bag, beautiful colour!


----------



## AuntieMame

Coach Carnelian  Pilot Legacy Duffel


----------



## scoobiesmomma

donnaoh said:


> Beautiful bag, beautiful colour!



 Thank you! 



AuntieMame said:


> Coach Carnelian  Pilot Legacy Duffel



Gorgeous!! You have some really beautiful bags!


----------



## dianahuang

My baby Chanel 




Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Demellie

That coach bag is really stunning


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! You have some really beautiful bags!



thank you! I do enjoy them so much.


----------



## AuntieMame

Demellie said:
			
		

> That coach bag is really stunning



It is! And very comfortable with a lot of space.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jimmy choo tatum fringe

Lace & Fringe


----------



## happywife18

My large le pliage


----------



## agirlandheryarn

My turquoise Le Pliage Cuir!


----------



## Love4MK

agirlandheryarn said:


> My turquoise Le Pliage Cuir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1753476


 
OMG!  This bag is beautiful!


----------



## BgaHolic

This is such a beautiful thread!


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Love4MK said:


> OMG!  This bag is beautiful!



Thank you so much, Love!  I'm really enjoying this bag.  Not sure I want to carry anything else right now!


----------



## AuntieMame

PS11 Burgundy Mini


----------



## karo

Michael Kors


----------



## rainrowan

^omg gorgeous. this is a new version I had no idea about?!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV san marco


----------



## AuntieMame

karo said:
			
		

> Michael Kors



Gorgeous!


----------



## moneygems

globalwealthtrade.com/galleries/sreferral=moneygems&cntylng=eng_can


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Coach red something or other from around 4 years ago


----------



## AuntieMame

Black Bal City


----------



## karo

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much AuntieMame!


----------



## karo

rainrowan said:


> ^omg gorgeous. this is a new version I had no idea about?!


Thanks a lot rainrowan! Actually it's not a new version, but the outlet version of Hamptons I guess.


----------



## Elina0408

Great thread girls!! I don't have instagram but I will  look at your gorgeous pics!!


----------



## karo

My Furla today


----------



## rainrowan

karo said:


> Thanks a lot rainrowan! Actually it's not a new version, but the outlet version of Hamptons I guess.




Oh thanks for the info.  Lucky you! I've only known about the version with the padlock but this version is so sophisticated


----------



## IrisCole

AuntieMame said:


> PS11 Burgundy Mini



Beautiful!!


----------



## Molly0

Love your instagram photos everyone!  I need to check this out for myself and give it a try.


----------



## Its Me Kimmie V

AuntieMame said:


> Black Bal City


Love it!


----------



## princess288428

My bag today


----------



## BgaHolic

karo said:


> My Furla today



Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karo

^^^^^ thanks a lot!


----------



## JennyErin

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Coach red something or other from around 4 years ago


 
To cute! Love the red with the black and white!


----------



## tamadi

Celine Luggage for me yesterday


----------



## happywife18

Coach Legacy Flap


----------



## mzbag

happywife18 said:


> Coach Legacy Flap


 
Very Pretty the leather is beautiful ! Luv the hardware too !


----------



## AuntieMame

I'm backed up due to traveling!

3 from last week and yesterday.

Radley London Grosvenor 






PS Small Keepall Saddle





PS1 Large Satchel Bronze


----------



## littlerock

My orange LC small satchel..


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*Olivia Harris Colorblock Tote*_
Filter: Lo-fi


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Olivia Harris Colorblock Tote
> Filter: Lo-fi



Oh. So pretty!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Oh. So pretty!



 Thanks *Auntie*!!


----------



## karo

littlerock said:


> My orange LC small satchel..


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV sunset ayers


----------



## MsT_26

I love the bag esp the color.  A nice pop of color...  ^_^


----------



## MsT_26

Mree43 said:


> Great Thread!!
> 
> Rose Shocking Birkin with matching BeBop Case and Small Dogon Wallet.




I love the bag!  A nice pop of color...  ^_^


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Still today with my Olivia Harris Colorblock Tote. Perfect bag for the first official day of Summer! 

Filter: Brannan


----------



## AuntieMame

^ still loving it the 2nd day!

Travel day for me. Brought my PS SKA Bright Red with me!


----------



## Mariana_168

Love the color of your stuff Mree43!


----------



## tutut

Sooo lovin this thread...


----------



## Bag Fetish

She watches as I get my hair done.

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## WeHeartDesigner

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Jimmy choo tatum fringe
> 
> Lace & Fringe



Don't you have a youtube channel??


----------



## WeHeartDesigner

My ootd from yesterday with my LV mono speedy 30
If anyone wants to follow me my instagram is kendylthatweirdgirl
I would love to follow anyone if you share your username


----------



## Cait

Balenciaga Sky Blue GSH Day... this evening with my cat. He who isn't as quite as enamoured with Balenciaga or Instagram as I am...

Hefe filter, along with the sun-thing-a-majig at the bottom.


----------



## bellabags23

Bag Fetish said:


> She watches as I get my hair done.
> 
> posted from my iPhone!!!



*Bag Fetish* I have this bag but mine does not have the zipper up top. I love yours better  where did you get the zipper topped one. I only seen the darker handles I like the lighter handles


----------



## WeHeartDesigner

Headed downtown with my coach bag (can't remember the name it's really old)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Proenza Schouler Small Military Keepall*
Filter: X-Pro II


----------



## Bunniebonbons

Bunniebonbons is my instagram username, too!


----------



## IrisCole

WeHeartDesigner said:


> My ootd from yesterday with my LV mono speedy 30
> If anyone wants to follow me my instagram is kendylthatweirdgirl
> I would love to follow anyone if you share your username





Bunniebonbons said:


> View attachment 1767776
> 
> 
> Bunniebonbons is my instagram username, too!



Gorgeous photos!!


----------



## tamadi

Bunniebonbons said:
			
		

> Bunniebonbons is my instagram username, too!



Love your stack!!!

Here's my Fendi chameleon together with my Louboutin heels!
My instagram username is cutelittlethings, feel free to follow me!


----------



## No Cute

A really beat up vintage Coach shoulder bag.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

tamadi said:


> Love your stack!!!
> 
> Here's my Fendi chameleon together with my Louboutin heels!
> My instagram username is cutelittlethings, feel free to follow me!



Gorgeous!! Both the shoes & bag.


----------



## No Cute

scoobiesmomma said:


> gorgeous!! Both the shoes & bag.



+1


----------



## AuntieMame

Allsaints Chevron Weave Clutch (just got this week on sale!)







Filter: Sultro


----------



## Bunniebonbons

IrisCole said:
			
		

> Gorgeous photos!!






			
				tamadi said:
			
		

> Love your stack!!!
> 
> Here's my Fendi chameleon together with my Louboutin heels!
> My instagram username is cutelittlethings, feel free to follow me!




Thanks for the compliments! @tamadi I love your photos on instagram!


----------



## Blurqueen

My babies on Instagram


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Switched into something the torrential rain we are having wouldn't ruin!


----------



## arielqueen

Absolutely love Prada. Lovely.


----------



## alouette

scoobiesmomma said:


> Switched into something the torrential rain we are having wouldn't ruin!



I love that shot!!  Makes me miss the FL weather...


----------



## tamadi

Bunniebonbons said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments! @tamadi I love your photos on instagram!



Thank you dear! I like looking at your photos too! So pinky and so much fun!


----------



## biancarosa

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


Wonderful pictures; i also go to try with Instagram. I never use it before, but it look great!!


----------



## katipepperB

Wow! That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## SuperMama4

Awesome pics, I need to take one!


----------



## WeHeartDesigner

Out shopping with my lv speedy 30
My instagram is kendylthatweirdgirl


----------



## Jeannielsy

this thread is beautiful! *subscribed*  Thank you for showing me all those lovely bags! keep them coming!


----------



## tamadi

Luggage mini in Camel today =)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AW Jane in Aqua...can't remember the filter.


----------



## AuntieMame

Today, I carried my Coach Kristin Hobo (Parchment)


----------



## baglady2009

Michael Kors Hamilton Embossed Ostrich in Tangerine


----------



## vyvyan

this thread ; )


----------



## intrigue

Sorry for the bad lighting...


----------



## littlerock

Tom Ford zip hobo

I think the lens is called xm-pro II from memory.


----------



## BgaHolic

littlerock said:


> Tom Ford zip hobo
> 
> I think the lens is called xm-pro II from memory.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

littlerock said:


> Tom Ford zip hobo
> 
> I think the lens is called xm-pro II from memory.



That's a pretty amazing bag!


----------



## littlerock

BgaHolic said:


>





scoobiesmomma said:


> That's a pretty amazing bag!



Thank you. I never had a favorite bag until I bought this one. If I would have been forced to choose just one bag (before this TF one), I would have been in trouble. I loved my collection pretty equally. This bag is hands above the rest. The quality is amazing. The leather is so thick and saturated but soft at the same time. It's simple design makes it so easy to wear but the fun, chunky zipper makes it stand out. It's the greatest bag ever. I was hesitant about the $ but it's all worth it. The handle unzips and there is a secret little pocket with a gold plated mirror. The details on this bag are heavenly and I recommend it to anyone considering!


----------



## LuxeGirlPriss08

Today's Bag of the Day: Tory Burch Patent Robinson Satchel http://instagram.com/p/Mh1JUijqZn/


----------



## AngelGift

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1778572
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting...



So beautyyyy....I hope I will get this one soon


----------



## LuxeGirlPriss08

Able to post pics now! Yay! TB Patent Robinson Satchel.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Prada tote


----------



## baglady2009

I'm carrying my LV Speedy 30 damier azur "pre-loved" bag. This bag is perfect for the summer.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1780987
> 
> 
> Prada tote



Love the bag. Love the pic. Gorgeous!


----------



## lanan

Hi shoe_a_holic, I really really like your beautiful  Prada Sacca bag and I need your advice.Two days ago I saw the exact same bag in outlet Prada and I can not forget her.But I asked the saleswoman Can I put a lot of things in the bag, since I have two children and she replied that NO because the handles can break
Since you have this beautiful bag could you tell me it's true?Do you put a lot of things in your bag? Thank you sooo much


----------



## lanan

shoe_a_holic said:


> My Prada Sacca Tote with me at work today


Beautiful Prada bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1780987
> 
> 
> Prada tote



Great pic !Beautiful bag


----------



## AuntieMame

Black Coach Classic Shoulder


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sorry,wrong thread :shame:


----------



## IrisCole

Gorgeous bags everyone!!  

Just a quick reminder that this thread is only for *Instagram* photos (comments okay, of course!) and that "What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?" { http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-601520.html } is for regular photos.

Happy photo-taking!!


----------



## baglady2009

IrisCole said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!!
> 
> Just a quick reminder that this thread is only for *Instagram* photos (comments okay, of course!) and that "What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?" { http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today-601520.html } is for regular photos.
> 
> Happy photo-taking!!


 
If you don't mind me asking, what is an Instagram photo?  I'm fairly new to this 
thread.


----------



## IrisCole

baglady2009 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is an Instagram photo?  I'm fairly new to this
> thread.



Not at all! Instagram { http://instagram.com/ } is a photo editing App for iPhone (and maybe some other smart phones?) - it crops your photo into a square and then you have the option of enhancing it with different filters!


----------



## baglady2009

IrisCole said:


> Not at all! Instagram { http://instagram.com/ } is a photo editing App for iPhone (and maybe some other smart phones?) - it crops your photo into a square and then you have the option of enhancing it with different filters!


 
Oh ok.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## baglady2009

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 Damier Azur (hope I'm doing this instagram correctly  - downloaded an app for my phone)


----------



## littlerock

AuntieMame said:


> Black Coach Classic Shoulder



I got this bag in the coral color and it's so cute. The first time I wore it, I spilled coffee all down the front of it. I thought for sure it was ruined but it dried instantly and no staining! It was like magic. Anyway, I love this little bag.


----------



## slowlikehoney

AuntieMame said:


> Black Coach Classic Shoulder



I have one of these and I love it!


----------



## AuntieMame

slowlikehoney said:
			
		

> I have one of these and I love it!






			
				littlerock said:
			
		

> I got this bag in the coral color and it's so cute. The first time I wore it, I spilled coffee all down the front of it. I thought for sure it was ruined but it dried instantly and no staining! It was like magic. Anyway, I love this little bag.



That day was my 1st time taking it out and I love it too!


----------



## Esquared72

My first Instagram!

My beloved Rebecca Minkoff MAM - black with blue zipper track...


----------



## baglady2009

Michael Kors Hamilton and Chanel sunnies


----------



## Uhhlisa

New to the forum, but I have an Instagram. What's the name of the thread? I put in #purseforum is that it?
BTW carrying my RM Nikki is Gray, I named her Stone Cold.


----------



## AJ1025

eehlers said:


> My first Instagram!
> 
> My beloved Rebecca Minkoff MAM - black with blue zipper track...



Aw, she looks so purdy, Ee!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Rebecca Minkoff BBW MAB


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Last night I took Marc Jacobs out on the town.


----------



## baglady2009

Brahmin Carmela in cranberry, MK Glitz watch; Guess Aviators










View attachment 1792254


----------



## Esquared72

scoobiesmomma said:


> Rebecca Minkoff BBW MAB


----------



## bmatencio




----------



## BgaHolic

Koodos to all of you! The way you depict your bags, the manufacturers should use some of these shots in their ads!  Great job!  *bmatencio*, I'm not even a fan of LV, but you enhanced that bag so much you make it look enticing!


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

I know this is a mens bag, but I had to have it. It's so durable. I wanted an everyday go to bag that I could wear across my body and not have to worry about lotion and etc.. damaging the straps. Please share your thoughts ladies.


----------



## wey

love the teal givenchy


----------



## meisjen26

eehlers said:
			
		

> My first Instagram!
> 
> My beloved Rebecca Minkoff MAM - black with blue zipper track...



Looks great! Did you buy it online?


----------



## Esquared72

meisjen26 said:


> Looks great! Did you buy it online?



I did - I purchased it directly from the Rebecca Minkoff website back in January.


----------



## epixazale

Hello Handbag Lovers!! My favorite handbag from the new Roberto Diego Designer Summer 2012 Collection is The Jacqueline!!


----------



## bstewart

Large Anya Nevis tote


----------



## jenniferelaine

Kate spade small Gabriel. Filter is Hefe.


----------



## baglady2009

bstewart said:


> Large Anya Nevis tote


 


jenniferelaine said:


> Kate spade small Gabriel. Filter is Hefe.


 
Both of these bags are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## baglady2009

agirlandheryarn said:


> Last night I took Marc Jacobs out on the town.
> 
> View attachment 1792137



Love the MJ Stam!  Been wanting this bag for years.


----------



## cfca22

Does the instagram work on a Blackberry?


----------



## BonBonz

cfca22 said:


> Does the instagram work on a Blackberry?


 
Unfortunately, there is no Instagram app for the Blackberry.


----------



## cfca22

BonBonz said:


> Unfortunately, there is no Instagram app for the Blackberry.





Thanks you Bon


----------



## bstewart

I am carrying Anya's Nevis and Celine wallet to work today


----------



## jenniferelaine

baglady2009 said:


> Both of these bags are GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## agirlandheryarn

baglady2009 said:


> Love the MJ Stam!  Been wanting this bag for years.



Thank you very much!  I love the looks of this bag.  It's rather heavy, so not good if you'll be walking a lot, but it's a classic none the less.


----------



## CapsCouture90

My first Balenciaga!

Classic City in Cassis with RH

Instagram Filter: Lo-fi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amshames/7600650460/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amshames/7600650522/in/photostream


----------



## baglady2009

Mk jet set logo tote


----------



## seahorseinstripes

carrying the celine medium box in plum and wore it today with my zara studded boots and my fave army green massimo dutti coat, linen dress from korea and my fave hermes cdc watch.
photos takes with iphone camera and instaframe


----------



## agirlandheryarn

My new holy grail, BV Cervo Hobo!  I'm trying to wait until fall, but i'm having trouble.lol!


----------



## tatertot

seahorseinstripes said:


> carrying the celine medium box in plum and wore it today with my zara studded boots and my fave army green massimo dutti coat, linen dress from korea and my fave hermes cdc watch.
> photos takes with iphone camera and instaframe



Gorgeous pics! I love your style and the outfits/accessories you post


----------



## seahorseinstripes

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous pics! I love your style and the outfits/accessories you post



thanks


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Woven Taupe MAM


----------



## NoLaTyra

eehlers said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Woven Taupe MAM



pretty


----------



## intrigue

I can't remember what filter this is.


----------



## BgaHolic

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1807656
> 
> 
> I can't remember what filter this is.


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## thedseer

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1807656
> 
> 
> I can't remember what filter this is.


 
so pretty! love your avatar too!


----------



## intrigue

Thank you bgaholic & thedseer


----------



## Leatherforever

Love this photo!!


scoobiesmomma said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Putty Snake Mini MAC
> 
> Filter: Brannan


----------



## simplydolledup

wow these bags are gorgeous


----------



## Mamamaxim

Chanel of course and my new one is stella mccartnet


----------



## Blurqueen

Matching shoes...


----------



## bstewart

Anya Hindmarch Nevis tote and HOBO purse


----------



## ilovebags112233

I'am carrying PRADA TESSUTO SAFFIANO today.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Leatherforever said:


> Love this photo!!



Thank you!


----------



## ceeriley

Taking my Celine gusset cabas out for a little rainy day shopping


----------



## dyyong

gorgeous bag ladies


----------



## evacheri

I am carrying


----------



## RustyDee

Having a change today, my quite old but still loved  Ivy Bayswater by Mulberry


----------



## Rosepetal1065

What a tasty thread. Thanks for the beautiful images.


----------



## dyyong




----------



## AuthenticLux

xxbernadettexx said:


>



Helllloooooo, Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss BB

Longchamp Le Pliage small handle ~ turquoise


----------



## mzbag

Blurqueen said:


> Matching shoes...
> 
> View attachment 1810901


 
Lovely very pretty !


----------



## dyyong

We are at Hershey, PA


----------



## Miss BB

dyyong said:


>


 Gorgeous.........please tell me who makes this bag ?????????????????????


----------



## karo

^^^^ I agree, it's stunning! I think it's Loewe isn't it?


----------



## dyyong

Miss BB said:


> Gorgeous.........please tell me who makes this bag ?????????????????????





karo said:


> ^^^^ I agree, it's stunning! I think it's Loewe isn't it?



awwwwwwwww, thank you ladies!
it's Loewe Amazona


----------



## exquisitechic

very nice hand bags!


----------



## pastizzi

LV Alma in vernis.  Beige


----------



## Leatherforever

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC, Red snake, Rose Gold HW


----------



## intrigue

Leatherforever said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC, Red snake, Rose Gold HW



I love it! Was this MAC a special order??? I haven't seen one in stores like this


----------



## Leatherforever

Thank you! No, it wasn't a special order, I found it online (last one left!) I think it's an old collection based on the lining. 

More photos have been posted at this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/my-first-rm-mini-mac-red-snake-w-766273.html 



intrigue said:


> I love it! Was this MAC a special order??? I haven't seen one in stores like this


----------



## floozy2

Nice one


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My new PS11 Tote in Saddle. I.SERIOUSLY.THIS.BAG.


----------



## Bqueen

Wow beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## dyyong

Miu Miu Vitello Lux Shopper


----------



## yui.snodin

It's a locally made tote in python and bronze full grain leather.


----------



## yui.snodin

another locally made bag called 'mini proud' in sky color.


----------



## yui.snodin

clutch in red crocodile skin


----------



## yui.snodin

And the last one--a tote with ostrich-like leather in bright orange color.


----------



## yui.snodin

patchwork seasnake bag


----------



## littlerock

scoobiesmomma said:


> My new PS11 Tote in Saddle. I.SERIOUSLY.THIS.BAG.



That is to. die. for.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

littlerock said:


> That is to. die. for.



 Thank you *lr*!!!


----------



## dyyong




----------



## cdlampley

Deux Lux bag I got last week. Love!


----------



## inherforties

_D&B The Smith Bag_ Natural / Hefe Filter

Each time I think about this bag, I think I should sell it. But then I carry it again and I remember how much I love it.


----------



## karo

Gorgeous bag


----------



## Bqueen

Cait said:


> Killing time @ Starbucks in Sears; Bleu Lavande RGGH City & Grande Passiontea Lemonade.


Gorgeous pics & gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Bqueen

dyyong said:


> Miu Miu Vitello Lux Shopper


Oooo love it!!


----------



## Cait

Bqueen said:


> Gorgeous pics & gorgeous bags!!


 
Thank you! I forgot all about this one, lulz!


----------



## moneygems

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FoLoxkgpzw]

Need I say More? Love...Love...Love my FERI Purses


----------



## senorgemma

Came today  Christopher Kane PVC aqua gel clutch


----------



## inherforties

PS1 bright green suede pochette


----------



## tatertot

senorgemma said:


> Came today  Christopher Kane PVC aqua gel clutch



 Very unique bag and it looks like so much fun to carry. Congrats!!


----------



## Miss BB

*I have had this for 15 years   MADE IN THE GOOD OL' USA !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Esquared72

Miss BB said:
			
		

> I have had this for 15 years   MADE IN THE GOOD OL' USA !!!!!!!!!!



Love it! Vintage Coach is the bestest - classic style and bulletproof leather.


----------



## kristyc

scoobiesmomma said:


> Still carrying the same bag...just can't bring myself to switch out as I am enjoying it so much!!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB




Cute photo and bag! How do you keep the white leather looking so clean?


----------



## kristyc

_*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie*_






[/QUOTE]

Awww this is cute too! I've always had a soft spot for satchels in gorgeous brown shades


----------



## joooles

The Cambridge Satchel Co. yellow batchel!!  I have my initials (J.C.) embossed on it, but because of lighting or the filter, you can barely make it out!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you! Actually the leather on this bag is surprisingly easy to maintain...it's pretty hearty too, so I'm sure that helps! I'm typically afraid of light colored bags, but this has taken a beating and is still in good shape!



kristyc said:


> Cute photo and bag! How do you keep the white leather looking so clean?





kristyc said:


> _*Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Almond Mattie*_



Awww this is cute too! I've always had a soft spot for satchels in gorgeous brown shades[/QUOTE]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes kelly


----------



## Bagaholic24

My new Louis Vuitton 'Neverfull MM' came in the mail today! So excited to start using it!


----------



## dianahuang

My all leather Hermes GP at the office...


----------



## Cait

joooles said:


> The Cambridge Satchel Co. yellow batchel!!  I have my initials (J.C.) embossed on it, but because of lighting or the filter, you can barely make it out!


 
This is off-topic, but is that a green tea iced latte? I haven't had one in so long!


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Céline Luggage Tote.


----------



## dyyong

Prada meet Balenciaga


----------



## taho

Speedy b 25. Fun day at Legoland with the kids!


----------



## Peregian

Prada from 2011






@livingsunny (Instagram)


----------



## karo

My new Michael Kors Tote


----------



## Simpsonyte

beautiful pics! We should all start tagging our bag photos w/ #TPF so these can all be in one place on instagram (I see that some people are already using this tag )


----------



## inherforties

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Natasha

Love this bag!


----------



## r15324

Hermès Jypsiere next to mom's Miu Miu Matelassé hobo.


----------



## Fifitrix

r15324 said:


> Hermès Jypsiere next to mom's Miu Miu Matelassé hobo.



*well jel*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

PS11 Tote


----------



## inherforties

^ I do love that beauty!


----------



## IrisCole

r15324 said:


> Hermès Jypsiere next to mom's Miu Miu Matelassé hobo.



Jypsiere = Gorgeous!!!


----------



## IrisCole

Chanel jumbo hanging out while I set up my new iPad!!


----------



## Phiomega

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1780987
> 
> 
> Prada tote



Love the bag n the background!


----------



## inherforties

I carried this yesterday. It's a great bag. Carries much more than it looks like it does.

MICHAEL Michael Kors Sloan Tote


----------



## glamourdoll.

Balenciaga RH city


----------



## r15324

Fifitrix said:


> *well jel*





IrisCole said:


> Jypsiere = Gorgeous!!!



Thanks, haven't been using it recently really need to pull it out more...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

IrisCole said:


> Chanel jumbo hanging out while I set up my new iPad!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## zyberz10

GUCCI USA GG FLAG TOTE and matching wallet


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Louis Vuitton eye need you from 2003


----------



## joooles

Cait said:


> This is off-topic, but is that a green tea iced latte? I haven't had one in so long!



Yes, it is!! it's my favorite drink from Starbucks. Sooo delicious.


----------



## Eva1991

zyberz10 said:


> GUCCI USA GG FLAG TOTE and matching wallet


Nice combo!!!!



glamourdoll. said:


> Balenciaga RH city
> 
> View attachment 1847487



Cute outfit!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Kate Spade Small Gabriel
Lo-Fi Filter


----------



## Sincerelycass11

dyyong said:
			
		

> prada meet balenciaga



love this combo!!!


----------



## dyyong

IrisCole said:


> Chanel jumbo hanging out while I set up my new iPad!!





r15324 said:


> Hermès Jypsiere next to mom's Miu Miu Matelassé hobo.


----------



## dyyong

Sincerelycass11 said:


> love this combo!!!



Thank You!


----------



## Mariana_168

Chanel Le Marais today.


----------



## tatertot

yuii said:


> *Balenciaga Mini Pompon*



Adorable pic


----------



## LVMademoiselle

inherforties said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Natasha
> 
> Love this bag!



Where and when did you get this?  I really love it!


----------



## inherforties

LVMademoiselle said:


> Where and when did you get this?  I really love it!



I found this color too late and it had been sold out everywhere. So I got this one slightly used off ebay a few months ago.


----------



## yuii

tatertot said:
			
		

> Adorable pic



Thank you.


----------



## Mariana_168

mariana_168 said:
			
		

> chanel le marais today.


----------



## dyyong

Oz hanging out


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Switching into my new *Galet GCH Balenciaga Work*!!!

Filter: X-Pro II


----------



## tatertot

scoobiesmomma said:


> Switching into my new *Galet GCH Balenciaga Work*!!!
> 
> Filter: X-Pro II



What a beautiful Bal  and you take some of the most gorgeous bag pics!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

tatertot said:


> What a beautiful Bal  and you take some of the most gorgeous bag pics!


----------



## dyyong

this lady today


----------



## t1234

What is this bag? I love the chain handle




dyyong said:


> Oz hanging out


----------



## intrigue

t1234 said:
			
		

> What is this bag? I love the chain handle



I'm pretty sure it's a Prada. It's gorgeous


----------



## Mariana_168

Goyard Boeing 30 today.


----------



## CHELSB5503

scoobiesmomma said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## CHELSB5503

inherforties said:
			
		

> PS1 bright green suede pochette



Love the lime green wallet!!


----------



## CHELSB5503

Bagaholic24 said:
			
		

> My new Louis Vuitton 'Neverfull MM' came in the mail today! So excited to start using it!



Love it!!


----------



## menakaana

enjoying the photos.......i will try instagram


----------



## dyyong

t1234 said:


> What is this bag? I love the chain handle



it's Prada


----------



## dianahuang

Me and BV ebano veneta


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote


----------



## April 65

Not exactly the trending bag these days   but I am carrying a vintage Aigner small hobo from the late 70's ..maybe early 80's  It's softness was my cue to get this one


----------



## snowwhite007

WHAT A BRILLIANT IDEA, IM REALLY LOVING THIS SITE.


----------



## pavilion

Black Reed Krakoff Soft Boxer I Tote


----------



## Jen123

pavilion said:


> Black Reed Krakoff Soft Boxer I Tote
> 
> View attachment 1872536



Love this!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Old Faithful. Although I LVoe LV, I can't let this bag go. Gucci Sukey Large w/ Guccissima trim


----------



## dyyong




----------



## CHELSB5503

Beautiful bag that's my favorite color!!


----------



## Jen123

My love


----------



## karo

Fabulous! Love this color


----------



## r15324

Saffiano Righe briefcase VS0088


----------



## dyyong

^ NICE *r*!! 

moi today


----------



## dyyong

still her


----------



## r15324

dyyong said:


> ^ NICE *r*!!
> 
> moi today



 xx


----------



## _blush_

My Carolina Herrera Audrey tote and what I'm currently carrying inside it XD


----------



## Essbless

Lovely thread, beautiful photos.

I love how much you can fit in your bag! (and I have that exact same Ikea catalog sitting on my bench here in Aus - don't you love it).


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My Black mRGGH City


----------



## hagluvbag

My very old but very loved Prada Parachute bag.


----------



## snowwhite007

Burberry double saddle bag.


----------



## CHELSB5503

My new love!! Michael kors Hamilton with gold hardware!!


----------



## dianahuang

My all leather black GP with twilly and kelly watch black croco ghw


----------



## seton

j'adore!


----------



## Jen123

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1890689
> 
> 
> My all leather black GP with twilly and kelly watch black croco ghw



pretty photo!


----------



## dianahuang

Jen123 said:
			
		

> pretty photo!



Thank you


----------



## Pupuds_30

Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 30 with my very own handmade twilly!


----------



## tamadi

It's been so long since I last posted in this thread, allow me to do a longer sharing! 
1. Goyard pouch
2. Balenciaga giant city Jacinthe
3. Celine Nano luggage
4. Chanel Mademosielle


----------



## lonelyfish

Filter: Lo-Fi


----------



## kiwishopper

Medium Mulberry Alexa in black


----------



## dyyong

moi new faberet Vintage bag


----------



## katnipp

My (dear) Coach Sabrina Madison!


----------



## sangrmahlia

katnipp said:


> My (dear) Coach Sabrina Madison!


@katnipp I love little star trooper there!


----------



## katnipp

sangrmahlia said:


> @katnipp I love little star trooper there!



Hahaha thanks, he "protects" my bag


----------



## slowlikehoney

katnipp said:
			
		

> My (dear) Coach Sabrina Madison!



Yes, the Star Trooper is too cute! And I'd definitely think twice before messing with your bag! Lol!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

coach sequin spotlight


----------



## dyyong

Ms C out to play


----------



## Bag Fetish

katnipp said:
			
		

> My (dear) Coach Sabrina Madison!



Is this brown or black? Sorry hard to tell on my phone


----------



## ralewi

coach brown leather parker slim tote


----------



## juicyincouture

senorgemma said:


> Came today  Christopher Kane PVC aqua gel clutch



wowww this is the cutest thing I ever did see. So unique!!!!


----------



## VivaVuitton

Vintage French co speedy


----------



## r15324

dyyong said:


> Ms C out to play



Love the Calle Dy! Don't like the newer version with the huge a** lock though ha ha


----------



## dyyong

r15324 said:


> Love the Calle Dy! Don't like the newer version with the huge a** lock though ha ha



:lolots: thank you *R*


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pics everyone!


----------



## DamierNyGirl

Totally obsessed with my Michael Kors Hamilton bag!


----------



## Lilac_Valley

DamierNyGirl said:


> Totally obsessed with my Michael Kors Hamilton bag!


FANTASTIC red color!! *in love*


----------



## DamierNyGirl

Lilac_Valley said:


> FANTASTIC red color!! *in love*


thank you! the red is such a power-lipstick-eyepopper-red ...i can't stop staring at it or playing with it and i've had it nearly a year! people must think i am so vain =P


----------



## Lilac_Valley

DamierNyGirl said:


> thank you! the red is such a power-lipstick-eyepopper-red ...i can't stop staring at it or playing with it and i've had it nearly a year! people must think i am so vain =P


 
Haha! Don't worry, I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes of either it if it was my bag 

What is the name of the color if I may ask? I am SO going to put this on my wishlist for xmas.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

RK Cadet Hobo


----------



## thegreenbean

Kate Spade Call Me Chase


----------



## vievie

Le cuir


----------



## scoobiesmomma

thegreenbean said:


> Kate Spade Call Me Chase



That's really cute and unique!!


----------



## nygrl

Rebecca Minkoff navy MAM


----------



## LittleGinnie

I can't upload my instargram pictures on here


----------



## thegreenbean

scoobiesmomma said:


> That's really cute and unique!!



thanks!


----------



## thedseer

nygrl said:


> Rebecca Minkoff navy MAM
> 
> View attachment 1932505



this is beautiful!


----------



## nygrl

thedseer said:


> this is beautiful!



Thank you!! My very first and favorite RM!


----------



## kllenore

Pupuds_30 said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 30 with my very own handmade twilly!
> 
> View attachment 1901557



Absolutely love this look!


----------



## Pupuds_30

kllenore said:
			
		

> Absolutely love this look!



Thanks K for appreciating!


----------



## dianahuang

Traveling to singapore with Hermes all leather GP, herbag, and kelly watch croco black ghw


----------



## DamierNyGirl

Lilac_Valley said:


> Haha! Don't worry, I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes of either it if it was my bag
> 
> What is the name of the color if I may ask? I am SO going to put this on my wishlist for xmas.



I have no idea, sadly! My mother picked it out for me as a birthday present in Dec2011. I check the MK website and I wasn't able to find it on there, but I want every single color...it's a shame they don't make it in the burgundy/bordeaux color!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Hard to see due to lighting, but it's the black nova check Burberry bag.

However my favorite part of the outfit is the sweater!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Love love love love LOOOVE THIS COLOR!!


----------



## intrigue

Fendi 2jours (medium). 
amaro filter.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1937553
> 
> Fendi 2jours (medium).
> amaro filter.



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## intrigue

scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous bag!!



thank you


----------



## glamourdoll.

My celine mini luggage


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute bags everyone!


----------



## gorillaz_07

Hello all, I am carrying my lovely Mulberry Alexa snake print today. 

Filter: Earlybird


----------



## Maddy luv

glamourdoll. said:


> My celine mini luggage
> View attachment 1939515


Fabuloooous, i love this bag


----------



## Sincerelycass11

intrigue said:
			
		

> Fendi 2jours (medium).
> amaro filter.



Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## ninjanna

Alexander Wang Rocco today


----------



## tatertot

gorillaz_07 said:


> Hello all, I am carrying my lovely Mulberry Alexa snake print today.
> 
> Filter: Earlybird



Beautiful Alexa!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Out to dinner last night with my Chloe Marcie.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

ninjanna said:
			
		

> Alexander Wang Rocco today



Love love love!!! 

I moved everything out of my " and downsized today  its freezing, so all I need are wallet, gloves, keys, gloss and phone!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Louis Vuitton multicolore eye need you


----------



## Pupuds_30

Chilling out with Mini and Balenciaga Box!


----------



## Mariapia

Pupuds_30 said:


> Chilling out with Mini and Balenciaga Box!
> 
> View attachment 1942562


I have the same bag...and the handles are ruined....What did you put around yours Pupud? Is it easy to do?


----------



## Pupuds_30

Mariapia said:
			
		

> I have the same bag...and the handles are ruined....What did you put around yours Pupud? Is it easy to do?



Oh dear, that's sad to hear.. I made those twilly to protect the handles of my bags from darkening especially the LVs..  it's easy and fun to make one if you know how to sew  also you could select different colors and patterns of fabric which will fit your bag!


----------



## ninjanna

Alexander Wang Devere today.


----------



## Mariapia

Pupuds_30 said:


> Oh dear, that's sad to hear.. I made those twilly to protect the handles of my bags from darkening especially the LVs..  it's easy and fun to make one if you know how to sew  also you could select different colors and patterns of fabric which will fit your bag!


Thanks Pupud! I can't sew.....but I know someone who can!


----------



## nancylike

love them!!!!!


----------



## Merodie

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


SO jealous


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Yesterday for my birthday was my first time taking "Violet" out for a spin!! I love her!!!

Instagram- diamondsandheels14 filter rise


----------



## Merodie




----------



## HelenaOfficial

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Yesterday for my birthday was my first time taking "Violet" out for a spin!! I love her!!!
> 
> Instagram- diamondsandheels14 filter rise



Happy Birthday! Love your outfit and miss Violet


----------



## tatertot

ninjanna said:


> Alexander Wang Devere today.



Great pic, it looks wonderful on you! I've been wanting to see some "real life" mod shots of the silver.



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday was my first time taking "Violet" out for a spin!! I love her!!!
> 
> Instagram- diamondsandheels14 filter rise



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!artyhat: Your new Prada is lovely and you always look so put together! Gorgeous!!


----------



## etilford

gorillaz_07 said:


> Hello all, I am carrying my lovely Mulberry Alexa snake print today.
> 
> Filter: Earlybird


I love this bag


----------



## etilford

nygrl said:


> Rebecca Minkoff navy MAM
> 
> View attachment 1932505



The leather is so soft looking.


----------



## etilford

VivaVuitton said:


> Vintage French co speedy



I love when the leather is so worn. I have a speedy, but the leather is brand new and doesnt look as good. YET


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

glamourdoll. said:


> My celine mini luggage
> View attachment 1939515



Very nice!


----------



## intrigue

edgystyle27 said:
			
		

> I am trying to find the perfect bag less than $500 which is difficult. I have been looking at contemporary brands like Marc by Marc Jacobs and Michael by Michael Kors. I really like satchels and like the Classic Q Groovee by Marc by Marc Jacobs and the Hamilton satchel by Michael by Michael Kors. I think the Hamilton comes in either too small or too large and the Marc bag worries me how slouchy and sloppy the leather looks. I really want to find a pulled together modern chic bag in black, any suggestions?



What style do you like, hobos? Totes? Satchels?


----------



## intrigue

Fendi 2Jours today


----------



## edgystyle27

intrigue said:
			
		

> What style do you like, hobos? Totes? Satchels?



Satchels, I like the groovee, I am looking for something stylish and young, sort of modern chic. Thanks


----------



## dianahuang

Gucci joy boston crystal speedy silver black with kelly watch


----------



## fresh76

My Miu Miu in Argilla & Graf - haven't seen this around _at all_, but purchased this from Miu Miu Florence when I was there in September.


----------



## Tennisball

IrisCole said:


> ^^ Gorgeous!! I love the shot of the Givenchy!!


Everyone seems like pro photographers! V good angle... &#128536;


----------



## dyyong

fresh76 said:


> My Miu Miu in Argilla & Graf - haven't seen this around _at all_, but purchased this from Miu Miu Florence when I was there in September.



lovely


----------



## dyyong

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1947903
> 
> Fendi 2Jours today



so elegant and chic


----------



## Myrkur

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Hard to see due to lighting, but it's the black nova check Burberry bag.
> 
> However my favorite part of the outfit is the sweater!!!!



Where did you get that sweater? I LOVE cats (stuff)


----------



## andrizpiz

http://instagram.com/p/SH4cLAlyBS/

my first post on purseblog! yay 

This is my Prada Saffiano Lux in Navy. gold hardware and is the larger size so no shoulder strap. bought in june 2012 at a Nordstrom in Seattle.


----------



## just1morebag

Out of all my "pricier" arm candies...this is my FAVORITE!!!!  ,,,, a fossil vintage re-issue mess in chewy black distressed leather that I painted last year...


----------



## catsinthebag

just1morebag said:


> Out of all my "pricier" arm candies...this is my FAVORITE!!!!  ,,,, a fossil vintage re-issue mess in chewy black distressed leather that I painted last year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953125



Wow, you PAINTED that? That is so COOL!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Little Ms. Artsy GM headed to work with me.


----------



## just1morebag

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, you PAINTED that? That is so COOL!



Thank you catsinthebag!!!!


----------



## tamadi

Carrying my Celine pouch today.
feel like my YSL wallet, BV cardholder and the pouch make a good earth-tone trio.


----------



## tamadi

Carrying my Balenciaga city today, got this baby a few years ago in Paris, it's my first designer bag&#128537;


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Monday venting a went outfit 
Carting Prada napa leather clutch


----------



## just1morebag

Still carrying my painted fossil


----------



## loveable

Today's purse
(Pic taken yesterday)


----------



## tamadi

Balenciaga 12 Giant City in Jacinthe


----------



## Pupuds_30

Balenciaga City with my baby's fish friends! &#128032;&#128032;


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Filter: Amaro
Instagram: Dianondsandheels14
Bag: DE Speedy 30


----------



## Liz@Everpurse

Carrying my blue croc Everpurse today! 

instagram.com/p/SleJZey5I_/


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

fresh76 said:


> My Miu Miu in Argilla & Graf - haven't seen this around _at all_, but purchased this from Miu Miu Florence when I was there in September.




beautiful !


----------



## just1morebag

Celine phantom & my favorite cowboy boots!!!


----------



## dyyong

just1morebag said:


> Celine phantom & my favorite cowboy boots!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963866


----------



## earthx

My MbMJ hillier hobo and i earlier tonight


----------



## elainedelainey

Finally found out how to upload photos 
Here's a pict from my instagram account featuring my *valentino dome rockstud*  with what's in my bag  Enjoyyy !





_check out my instagram = elaineyyy_ _


----------



## gatorgirl07

I love my Disney Dooney when the weather turns colder. It reminds me of being in Florida and being warm


----------



## gatorgirl07

Just got this beauty today from the 12 days of Dooney




I am in love


----------



## Merodie

http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/84c79cd0351411e292fc22000a1f9806_7.jpg


----------



## parisamor

Samia said:


> Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/d37cd3bc912d11e1abd61231381b6d77_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/b17eb77283e411e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/c65eac8c7f4e11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/29c6abce6eda11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/71ffb1766d0711e180c9123138016265_7.jpg


You have beautiful bags  they look very well loved!


----------



## dianahuang

Carrying Garden Party black leather with twilly and Kelly watch while me and bf went to garden by the bay


----------



## dianahuang

Carrying my balenciaga brief sgh in anthracite


----------



## Samia

parisamor said:


> You have beautiful bags  they look very well loved!


Thank you, lets I use my bags a lot and I don't baby them so they look loved and used just the way i like them


----------



## Sutefi

Found a darling Betsey purse the other day and I can't get enough of it! Attached is my beloved Swarovski bag charm. Hope you guys enjoy it too


----------



## hkilbertus

I carry a LV Speedy 40 - vintage. I love it!  It's the classic monogram and for christmas I am getting the eva which I love because it has all of the different style straps.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Just got this beauty today from the 12 days of Dooney
> 
> I am in love



Omg that bag is stunning!


----------



## catsinthebag

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1983354
> 
> 
> Carrying Garden Party black leather with twilly and Kelly watch while me and bf went to garden by the bay



You look adorable! Is that the regular size GP or the tpm?


----------



## gatorgirl07

StyleEnthusiast said:
			
		

> Omg that bag is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## JLkitty

Currently carrying my LV alma in indigo


----------



## nygrl

RM black mini MAC


----------



## dianahuang

catsinthebag said:
			
		

> You look adorable! Is that the regular size GP or the tpm?



Thankiuuu darling... It's TPM. But it's the right size for me


----------



## KayuuKathey

My RM BF crossbody http://instagram.com/p/ToKlxBSCOP/


----------



## nygrl

Carrying my RM BBW MAB!


----------



## gabz

nygrl said:


> rm black mini mac
> 
> View attachment 1992892



twinsies!


----------



## Cait

Black RH Bal City


----------



## LVDragon07

Sutefi said:


> Found a darling Betsey purse the other day and I can't get enough of it! Attached is my beloved Swarovski bag charm. Hope you guys enjoy it too



Omgosh darling and pretty!!

I love your style!!


----------



## LVDragon07

earthx said:


> My MbMJ hillier hobo and i earlier tonight



I love your style!! Amazing!

My favorite color combos


----------



## earthx

LVDragon07 said:


> I love your style!! Amazing!
> 
> My favorite color combos



Aww.. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## starrynite_87

New Year's Eve with my YSL Belle De Jour clutch


----------



## MrsDarcy

Which brand is this? It's beautiful! 



loveable said:


> Today's purse
> (Pic taken yesterday)


----------



## MrsDarcy

Love it!!!



yui.snodin said:


> another locally made bag called 'mini proud' in sky color.


----------



## MrsDarcy

Love the color combo on this one!




scoobiesmomma said:


> Still carrying the same bag...just can't bring myself to switch out as I am enjoying it so much!!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## xchele

Love my Balenciaga City!


----------



## PinkySpeedy

My very first Michael Kors..  So excited..  Love it


----------



## No Cute

purple patent Goldenbleu Tiffany


----------



## HelenaOfficial

LV Bandouliere 35


----------



## kwikspice




----------



## melopuff

Vintage Chanel


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Right Now, Just A Victoria's Secret Bag That Had Some Good Smelling Fragrances Inside.

I Bought It At The Mall When I Was In Myrtle Beach Last Weekend! Got The Bag With Three Full Size Items For Only $15.00.

Please Excuse The Items In The Background!*


----------



## thedseer

nygrl said:


> Carrying my RM BBW MAB!
> 
> View attachment 1997911



Beautiful! Is this the recent Made in NYC one?


----------



## nygrl

thedseer said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Is this the recent Made in NYC one?



Thanks!! Yes, it is! The leather is amazing!


----------



## dianahuang

Woww all of your black bags are my fave  nice collection


----------



## ninjanna

Alexander Wang Marion today.


----------



## Esquared72

Romygold Jordan Hobo


----------



## jun3machina

love that marion!!


----------



## tatertot

ninjanna said:


> Alexander Wang Marion today.



Gorgeous bag and I love the way you styled it


----------



## dyyong

Can you spot pink? 

p.s: I used an umatch strap, it works for me


----------



## Lady Stardust

06 Grey Balenciaga First


----------



## dianahuang

All your black bags are my fave... Love them all... Nice collections


----------



## Esquared72

RM Made in NYC black basketweave MAM


----------



## Hatfield1313

Gucci Boston Sukey in Denim


----------



## Rachel Bags

Samia said:


> Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/d37cd3bc912d11e1abd61231381b6d77_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/b17eb77283e411e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/c65eac8c7f4e11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/29c6abce6eda11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/71ffb1766d0711e180c9123138016265_7.jpg


Nice pics!


----------



## Rachel Bags

IrisCole said:


> Lots of people have Instagram accounts now.  Occasionally I use mine for pictures of whatever accessories I'm carrying,  and what better place to share them than on tPF?? resents
> 
> *This thread is for anyone to upload Instagram pictures of your daily accessories!! Since they can be of any brand, I figured the "Handbag & Purses" Forum would be the perfect spot!*
> 
> &#9829; Images should be Instagram photos only -- all filters / edits welcome, of course!
> &#9829; Comments welcome!
> &#9829; Post as often as you like - or as often as you change your accessories!
> &#9829; Happy posting!!


Question should I tag with a # and a particular name or how can I share pics with you. I love Instagramming!!PLease advice


----------



## jennnyy

ninjanna said:


> Alexander Wang Marion today.



Omgosh, it's gorgeous!


----------



## LondonBrunette

Currently loving my new Prada !


----------



## Lush Life

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 1983354
> 
> 
> Carrying Garden Party black leather with twilly and Kelly watch while me and bf went to garden by the bay



I think the GP is my favorite Hermes--it has the quality of construction and materials without the pretension or status anxiety. Just a fresh, youthful, charming bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Sugar Cane

Givenchy Antigona

All ready to go on our very first outing together


----------



## AEGIS

Sugar Cane said:


> Givenchy Antigona
> 
> All ready to go on our very first outing together




stunning


----------



## AEGIS

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1947903
> 
> Fendi 2Jours today





my next bag purchase.looooooooooooooove


----------



## dianahuang

Hermes GP all leather with kelly watch


----------



## dianahuang

Lush Life said:


> I think the GP is my favorite Hermes--it has the quality of construction and materials without the pretension or status anxiety. Just a fresh, youthful, charming bag. Enjoy!



Very true... Can be casual or a bit formal...


----------



## neens0

Marc Jacobs, great sale deal


----------



## Laura Gao

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 2037890
> 
> 
> Hermes GP all leather with kelly watch



Cool watch !


----------



## dianahuang

Laura Gao said:


> Cool watch !



thanks


----------



## chatchatul

love instagram


----------



## keithc005

ninjanna said:


> Alexander Wang Marion today.



Very cute!


----------



## starrynite_87

Mono Speedy 25


----------



## Stevensmithlv

Louis Vuitton gm montisouris


----------



## just1morebag

Cypres giant work n me n me n 




me


----------



## dianahuang

Bag: YSL muse in white
with kelly bracelet, toywatch, and cartier love ring


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

I LOVE this thread! If snybody would like to follow me on instagram my username is x___sophie___x


----------



## jailnurse93

just1morebag said:


> Cypres giant work n me n me n
> 
> View attachment 2048210
> 
> 
> me



Like the bag but I totally LOVE your style!  I always check when I see that you have posted something!  You are a 50 year old ROCK STAR!  I like to think that I am too!     Being 50 is great really.


----------



## missmoimoi

I don't know how to use Instagram but I'm carrying my LAMB Campbell Thomson satchel in olive today.  I'm trying very hard to use my collection from my closet this year!


----------



## centralsoccer32

Sugar Cane said:


> Givenchy Antigona
> 
> All ready to go on our very first outing together


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## myown

missmoimoi said:


> I don't know how to use Instagram but I'm carrying my LAMB Campbell Thomson satchel in olive today.  I'm trying very hard to use my collection from my closet this year!



there is an app for iphone (and androide?).


----------



## Ghettoe

My muse. Taken on the train, didn't bother to edit.


----------



## just1morebag

jailnurse93 said:


> Like the bag but I totally LOVE your style!  I always check when I see that you have posted something!  You are a 50 year old ROCK STAR!  I like to think that I am too!     Being 50 is great really.



WELL THANK U,,,jailnurse!!!,, man im so flattered,,, ur comment made my evening!!! just now saw it!! are u an old gal like me?? hope u hopp on over to my humble little bloggn spot and we can become friends!!!!!


----------



## KLA07

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 2048419
> 
> 
> Bag: YSL muse in white
> with kelly bracelet, toywatch, and cartier love ring


wow! Everything is just so gorgeous...


----------



## mia1981

my most recent purchase.
bought this gucci sukey bag 2 weeks ago


----------



## mia1981

i love how my speedy goes with anything.


----------



## mia1981

my damier ebene speedy 25


----------



## mia1981

this one is discontinued..my monty


----------



## ammjmm

My Louis Vuitton Alma in the multi color black.


----------



## just1morebag

My tomatoe work bag goes perfect w/ my sh#t kickrs!&#9825;,,,,, wouldnt u say?


----------



## missaznpirate

My Beloved Chanel


----------



## peanutleigh

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 2048419
> 
> 
> Bag: YSL muse in white
> with kelly bracelet, toywatch, and cartier love ring


You have impeccable taste! Bag, shoes, bracelet, watch, ring - all fabulous!!


----------



## tamadi

My baby - Celine luggage nano


----------



## Sterntalerli

Tory Burch Reva clutch

Instagram: annamaiusa 

Would love to see you there


----------



## Valerka

with my Country Chic cross body Chanel tote and Zanotti booties


----------



## nashpoo

My light beige jumbo!


----------



## kkukklla

Nice pics everyone


----------



## kkukklla

My birkin


----------



## dianahuang

peanutleigh said:


> You have impeccable taste! Bag, shoes, bracelet, watch, ring - all fabulous!!



Thanks peanutleigh


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Celine Mini Luggage


----------



## udisdfre

i'd love 2 c everyone share their favorite bags here with details..i have been saving my salary for a few months,and i hope i can post my favorite bags here with other else..hope this day will coming soon.


----------



## summerdaychick

udisdfre said:


> i'd love 2 c everyone share their favorite bags here with details..i have been saving my salary for a few months,and i hope i can post my favorite bags here with other else..hope this day will coming soon.


I agree. Ladies care to share info for newbies?


----------



## faye86

Stop by to post mine


----------



## scairo

First day out with my Antigona


----------



## thepursenerd

I'm new to instagram, but need to get with the program already. It seems like everybody got on the band wagon except me. I guess I should join the crowd.


----------



## thepursenerd

Zombie Girl said:


> Balenciaga 09 Lilac City with my Silver Jagger Edge iPhone case.
> Not sure of the filter, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 1702408
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Cool phone case! Mine is so boring and traditional. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## aliceanna

My 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Medium Satchel
Filter: Valencia
IG: @helloframboise


----------



## No Cute

aliceanna said:


> My 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Medium Satchel
> Filter: Valencia
> IG: @helloframboise



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sallly

Love Rebecca minkoff MAC!


----------



## canwill2

My green embossed croc Prada bag that I wear in honor of St. Patty's Day


----------



## bgbags

my python Antigona..i have received too many compliments for this one!


----------



## SherryF

bgbags said:


> my python Antigona..i have received too many compliments for this one!


Beautiful!


----------



## bag in black

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 2013906



I Love your Black Bags , is a wonderful Collection


----------



## Sisqo09

aliceanna said:


> My 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Medium Satchel
> Filter: Valencia
> IG: @helloframboise



Gaaahhhhhhh.... dreambag!!!!!!


----------



## bagloverny

Went out to dinner last night with my beautiful Balenciaga Ardoise RGGH City


----------



## jenniferelaine

My Kate Spade book clutch


----------



## sffoodie

littlerock said:


> I am carrying my Chloe Madeleine satchel.
> 
> Lense: Earlybird
> 
> 
> ** Also- you can use instagram without sharing pics on facebook/ email/ etc. You can choose what to do with your pictures.


I have been wanting one for so long! Do you find the zippers to glide easily and is it easy to get things out of the bag while carrying it?


----------



## dianahuang

Alexander Wang Rockie


----------



## fufu

aliceanna said:


> My 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Medium Satchel
> Filter: Valencia
> IG: @helloframboise



Oh wow, this is a stunning bag


----------



## cinnamongurl

jenniferelaine said:


> My Kate Spade book clutch


Ohhh I love this one! Perfect blend of book + bag


----------



## EmilyHB

Already posted this today in the BV subforum action thread before I saw this thread, but it was taken with instagram so I guess it counts  Running errands today in NYC with my large ebano belly veneta. Holds everything yet light as a feather


----------



## thedseer

EmilyHB said:


> Already posted this today in the BV subforum action thread before I saw this thread, but it was taken with instagram so I guess it counts  Running errands today in NYC with my large ebano belly veneta. Holds everything yet light as a feather
> View attachment 2125409



Love!


----------



## Busybee1984

Speedy 30 DA with coach key ring  ready for warmth in Philly!


----------



## Busybee1984

And carrying today..


----------



## Busybee1984

Just had to show this one too bc I LOVE the color. Kate Spade Small Maryanne in mid teal


----------



## Katiesmama

Busybee1984 said:


> Just had to show this one too bc I LOVE the color. Kate Spade Small Maryanne in mid teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126579


 It's a beautiful color.  I bought a KS satchel in that same color this past Christmas for my daughter.


----------



## KCeboKing

bagloverny said:


> Went out to dinner last night with my beautiful Balenciaga Ardoise RGGH City



Wow! Gorgeous bag! Love that!


----------



## Busybee1984

Katiesmama said:


> It's a beautiful color.  I bought a KS satchel in that same color this past Christmas for my daughter.



It is beautiful, perfect for warm weather


----------



## preticious

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


Pretty


----------



## preticious

scoobiesmomma said:


> aw jane in aqua...can't remember the filter.


love the color !!!


----------



## Secret823

bagloverny said:


> Went out to dinner last night with my beautiful Balenciaga Ardoise RGGH City


 

Love that denim dress!!


----------



## bagloverny

Secret823 said:


> Love that denim dress!!



Oh thanks! It's from a company called Brooklyn Industries here in NYC. It was pretty cheap too


----------



## LadyLawyerFil

My newest one, LV petit bucket


----------



## jules 8

My LV Sully mm


----------



## xlovely

IG: gracerella

A few pics I've posted featuring my bags!
Balenciaga RH City
Mulberry Alexa regular size
LV Eva


----------



## dianahuang

Balenciaga PT Charbon


----------



## lovemysavior

A bag I picked up at H &M over the weekend.


----------



## xoLabelloverxo

My tory burch lipstick case that I love so much! 


I used picfx to edit


----------



## gatorgirl07

I brought my new turquoise drawstring nylon Dooney out since today is a good day to be a duck. I am loving the color and since it is nylon, it's light as a feather and I don't have to worry about the rain. In this shot we are heading to the market


----------



## Love4H

Rouge Casaque  Hermes Birkin 35 silver hardware. 

I need some sunny days to feel the spring!


----------



## Tsangtastic

Here's my Instagram thread for Alexander McQueen. Please follow my Instagram>>>tsangtastic<<< for more bag pics 


Thanks for letting me share! xoxo


----------



## BagsRLoVe

scairo said:


> First day out with my Antigona



I LOVEEEE this bag ..beautiful


----------



## purse mommy

I love this thread.  I thought I was the only one on instagram taking pictures of my handbags and wallets


----------



## KCeboKing

Maybe this is a dumb question, but.... how is this thread different from the other "what handbag are you carrying today? They both have pictures? This one just has instagram in it. Which I have, but don't see how it links to this?


----------



## purse mommy

I would love to follow you guys on instagram send me a message with your user name.  Mine is deshabillezmoi


----------



## KCeboKing

purse mommy said:


> I would love to follow you guys on instagram send me a message with your user name.  Mine is deshabillezmoi



Beautiful bag!


----------



## purse mommy

KCeboKing said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but.... how is this thread different from the other "what handbag are you carrying today? They both have pictures? This one just has instagram in it. Which I have, but don't see how it links to this?


This thread is for pics taken on instagram so use all the filters etc and it's not brand specific.  Most of the other posts are for specific brands i.e. Vuitton only  Hope this helps


----------



## KCeboKing

purse mommy said:


> This thread is for pics taken on instagram so use all the filters etc and it's not brand specific.  Most of the other posts are for specific brands i.e. Vuitton only  Hope this helps



Ahh. I think I get it.  So use your "instagram" photo album when you upload it.  I follow this one and another one that is also not brand specific, so that is why I didn't understand the difference! I need to start instagramming pics of my bags! Lol. Too bad none of my friends are as obsessed as me!


----------



## scairo

BagsRLoVe said:


> I LOVEEEE this bag ..beautiful



Thanks! It's quickly become my favourite bag ever!


----------



## PollyGal

Great thread!!


----------



## diram

OMG. All of these gorgeous bags!! ??? WOW. 

I want to ask soooooooooooooo many inappropriate questions regarding how you all can afford to buy these, but all I'll ask is this....

Would one of you please adopt me???? PLEASE???! lololol

Stunning, stunning, stunning handbags!!


----------



## Rak Bags

Follow on twitter and instagram @rakbags
Facebook: rakbags


----------



## stephci

Samia said:


> Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/d37cd3bc912d11e1abd61231381b6d77_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/b17eb77283e411e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/c65eac8c7f4e11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/29c6abce6eda11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/71ffb1766d0711e180c9123138016265_7.jpg


HEY, just a question regarding your LV, i have the speedy too and was thinking about buying the strap, how do u like it? does it damage the bag in any way?

sorry for the random post guys


----------



## Samia

stephci said:


> HEY, just a question regarding your LV, i have the speedy too and was thinking about buying the strap, how do u like it? does it damage the bag in any way?
> 
> sorry for the random post guys


I love the strap, I use my speedy more since I got the strap. I use it on a holiday too, and no it hasn't damaged the bag at all, but I guess I don't overload my bag.


----------



## stephci

thank you 


Samia said:


> I love the strap, I use my speedy more since I got the strap. I use it on a holiday too, and no it hasn't damaged the bag at all, but I guess I don't overload my bag.


----------



## hanagirl

My LV Speedy up close 
#nofilter 
IG: @housewifeofoc


----------



## kenzibray

My new to me speedy 35 & favorite Starbucks  @knzLV


----------



## markus3614

littlerock said:


> Here is a better one that represents the color of the bag a little better.. (well, it's somewhere in between the two pics, this is a little bright)
> 
> Lense: Kelvin



Do you have its link to buy it online ?


----------



## sheisgi

It's such a spring bag but its raining!


----------



## KCeboKing

sheisgi said:


> View attachment 2159991
> 
> It's such a spring bag but its raining!



Love!!! Such pretty colors!


----------



## sheisgi

KCeboKing said:


> Love!!! Such pretty colors!


Thank you!


----------



## tic44

I think this is where to post my ootd haha, today I'm carrying my speedy 30  Instagram: jtic44


----------



## Busybee1984

tic44 said:


> I think this is where to post my ootd haha, today I'm carrying my speedy 30  Instagram: jtic44
> 
> View attachment 2160728



Love the colors, very pretty


----------



## tic44

Busybee1984 said:


> Love the colors, very pretty



Thanks so much!


----------



## Pupuds_30

While waiting... With Balenciaga First


----------



## laurenhaber

Carrying my Chanel WOC worn with a J.Crew dress!

Instagram Handle: @laurenhaber!


----------



## sffoodie

littlerock said:


> I am carrying my Chloe Madeleine satchel.
> 
> Lense: Earlybird
> 
> 
> ** Also- you can use instagram without sharing pics on facebook/ email/ etc. You can choose what to do with your pictures.


Can you show me what's in it, how you like it, how it is to carry? I have been wanting one forever! thanks


----------



## purse mommy

Tiny Longchamp Bag


----------



## dianahuang

MBMJ Karlie bag in blossom


----------



## DoxieMom

My Speedy Baby!


----------



## Cait

Black RH City. Caitlin still spelled incorrectly...


----------



## purse mommy

LV Deauville


----------



## purse mommy

out and about


----------



## alanahbanana86

In Vegas with my Alma PM in EPI  love that bag !


----------



## handbagvirgin1

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta satchel in natural.


----------



## bagloverny

Bal Officier City at the park


----------



## vietnamese

My mcm for today total look


----------



## Fiery_di

Alternating between my Furla & my Il Tutto nappy bag, depending on whether I have toddler in tow


----------



## DoxieMom

My tangerine MAM!


----------



## Aficionada

Fun thread! Here's my Dior Diorissimo.


----------



## kenzibray

Azur Neverfull 
@knzLV


----------



## lovemysavior

Vintage eel clutch I bought for $1 at a yard sale a few years ago.  I have a clutch obsession right now


----------



## JennyErin

Aficionada said:


> Fun thread! Here's my Dior Diorissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2188603


 
I love your outfit, and the bag too of course!


----------



## vietnamese

My purple mcm tote today


----------



## jules 8

My LV Sully mm, but switching to something more colorful and Spring-y after dinner


----------



## Aficionada

JennyErin said:


> I love your outfit, and the bag too of course!



Thank you JennyErin!  The sweater is Forever 21 and the jeans are Zara.


----------



## agnes1212

tic44 said:


> I think this is where to post my ootd haha, today I'm carrying my speedy 30  Instagram: jtic44
> 
> View attachment 2160728



may I ask where your blouse is from? :o 
btw. you look great


----------



## agnes1212

Aficionada said:


> Fun thread! Here's my Dior Diorissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2188603



tis is my style! it looks great!  and your bag


----------



## lululuxe

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1807656
> 
> 
> I can't remember what filter this is.



This bag is gorgeous!! I'm not familiar with it...who makes it?


----------



## anneisma

Hanging out with my Coach New Willis these 2 days..


----------



## louisvgraphite

scoobiesmomma said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Putty Snake Mini MAC
> 
> Filter: Brannan


love this Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## DoxieMom

RM 5 zip mini!


----------



## leatherholic

I am wearing this one


----------



## tic44

kenzibray said:


> Azur Neverfull
> @knzLV



Love the pink bandeau


----------



## sheisgi

Saffron Hailey


----------



## April 65

I do not have an Instagram account just yet,but it's great just seeing all these great photos of some great bags and accessories!


----------



## occhiverdi

I love Instagram! I post quite a lot on it should out my bags on more!


----------



## Pupuds_30

While waiting...


----------



## Cait

Electric Blue Lemonade Lil' Ukita sitting on the dated couch in one of the staff lounges.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Marc by marc Jacobs petal to the metal


----------



## janenuqui

Today's outfit and my Mulberry Alexa


----------



## alanahbanana86

My trusty LV Galleria out with me for the day


----------



## Esquared72

RM Black Basketweave MAM hangin' at the office.  TGIF!!


----------



## purse mommy

My latest ebay score.  Hogan bag


----------



## crazyface

from a few days ago
my coach MSB in bone


----------



## janenuqui

Today's OOTD was a Miu Miu Dress & my Coach Ashley satchel. I love her so much!


----------



## CHELSB5503

.    Carrying my new pre loved Louis Vuitton deauville!! Love her!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Balenciaga dark night Part Time today


----------



## Cait

Damier Ebene Speedy, with my new Arty. Couldn't be bothered to redo my nails, though.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Ysl Cabas chyc


----------



## shellyma

CHELSB5503 said:


> View attachment 2233239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Carrying my new pre loved Louis Vuitton deauville!! Love her!!!



Gorgeous.


----------



## lovemysavior

H&M clutch


----------



## purse mommy




----------



## skyqueen

eehlers said:


> RM Black Basketweave MAM hangin' at the office.  TGIF!!


I love your bag charm...is it a dragonfly?
Could you tell me where you bought it?


----------



## Esquared72

skyqueen said:


> I love your bag charm...is it a dragonfly?
> Could you tell me where you bought it?



Thanks - it is a dragonfly. It's by Coach. I think you may still be able to find them at the outlets.


----------



## limin26




----------



## janenuqui

My second Coach Ashley


----------



## skyqueen

eehlers said:


> Thanks - it is a dragonfly. It's by Coach. I think you may still be able to find them at the outlets.


Thanks! Unforfunately I don't live near an outlet. Maybe Ebay???
Looks great on your bag plus the Dragonfly is a symbol of good-luck...can always use more of that!


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

limin26 said:


>



1. Gorgeous bag! 
2. Amazing dress! I seriously love it.


----------



## jadise

My latest purchase, Furla Arianna


----------



## PollyGal

jadise said:


> My latest purchase, Furla Arianna



This is truly beautiful


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Small Antonia
View attachment 2246268


----------



## twochubbycheeks

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Ysl Cabas chyc



I love your purse.. and your pic frame.  What app did you use? I love the butterflies


----------



## yellowdaisy14

twochubbycheeks said:


> I love your purse.. and your pic frame.  What app did you use? I love the butterflies



Thanks @twochubbycheeks .... i wanted the purse to have a mystical and happy vibe because that's how i feel when i wear it out lol.... I used the app "BLISSCAM"


----------



## funsized

Back to the daily grind with my new Pashli!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

funsized said:


> Back to the daily grind with my new Pashli!



Love it


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

funsized said:


> Back to the daily grind with my new Pashli!



cool photo. you set up shop in a coffee place or is your work down with the exposed brick?


----------



## funsized

I get the awesome option of working from home, so I can set up shop at this awesome cafe down the street from me


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Pupuds_30 said:


> While waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212378



the handle-wrap! awesome idea.


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying my brand new 13" inch Cambridge Satchel, in Lemon. I'm so seriously in love with this bag!


----------



## juriatah

My soho disco


----------



## funsized

juriatah said:


> My soho disco



Omg, your Disco looks STUNNING against your dress!!


----------



## skyqueen

juriatah said:


> My soho disco
> View attachment 2254673



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## purse mommy

my 7 or 8 year old Luella bag


----------



## juriatah

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely stunning!





funsized said:


> Omg, your Disco looks STUNNING against your dress!!




thank you ladies ^^


----------



## batgirl77

Bal black city...


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

funsized said:


> I get the awesome option of working from home, so I can set up shop at this awesome cafe down the street from me



Awesome


----------



## purse mommy

Old school Marc Jacobs


----------



## Lizzietish

Love my chanel


----------



## MissNano

This baby is still breaking in but already breathtaking!


----------



## purse mommy

MissNano said:


> This baby is still breaking in but already breathtaking!



Wowsers that's nice


----------



## thedseer

MissNano said:


> This baby is still breaking in but already breathtaking!



Gorgeous! Love your accessories too


----------



## PikulinaKrasova

MissNano said:


> This baby is still breaking in but already breathtaking!


 
MissNano, what is that precious gold purse in your pic? So adorable!! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MissNano

purse mommy said:


> Wowsers that's nice



Thank you dear!



thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! Love your accessories too



Thanks, I'm an avid accessory fan 



PikulinaKrasova said:


> MissNano, what is that precious gold purse in your pic? So adorable!! Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?



Hi there Piku! Thank you and it's the Kate Spade hedgehog coin purse, roomy enough for me to hold small electronics like a flash drive and an iPad charger. Sometimes I take that lil' hedgehog out just to admire it


----------



## Simpsonyte

I'm carrying my saddle blanket bag. I added my Balenciaga Velo strap (doubled) and a braided leather tassel to give it some leather details!


----------



## okoiomo

MissNano said:


> This baby is still breaking in but already breathtaking!



It looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## LeslieDK

Love, love, love this thread! Today is Alexander Wang Rocco for me!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Simpsonyte said:


> View attachment 2268590
> 
> I'm carrying my saddle blanket bag. I added my Balenciaga Velo strap (doubled) and a braided leather tassel to give it some leather details!



Lovin' it!!


----------



## dianahuang

Taking my HB at my bday dinner last night


----------



## dianahuang

Took my HB on my bday dinner last nite


----------



## ingreedo

dianahuang said:


> View attachment 2269842
> 
> Took my HB on my bday dinner last nite


OMG that cake is to die for (and the purse of course) !!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

First time post here...


----------



## purse mommy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> First time post here...



That purse is lovely


----------



## Kate_ch

batgirl77 said:


> View attachment 2256344
> 
> 
> Bal black city...


&#128525;My dream bag! If whenever you'll decide to sell it, just let me know!&#128521;


----------



## Kate_ch

xiangxiang0731 said:


> First time post here...


Love the color! Why wouldnt you make some more pics? This bag is super adorable


----------



## JennyErin

What I was carrying around this week


----------



## Aficionada




----------



## Esquared72

Love this vermillion red!
View attachment 2272513


----------



## maye

Here are a few of my Instagram pictures.
Don't remember the filters used!
My LV Verona MM and Zippy wallet:



IKat GM and Corona! &#128522;



LV Epi NF MM in Cyan:


----------



## Flooo

My Louis Vuitton


----------



## tryabag

Hi, 
I got my MCM bag. Will upload the pic soon ;-p


----------



## Simpsonyte

Small Sloan by Michael Kors today


----------



## pattylyca

instagram.com/p/cHb-TLovmp/


----------



## megustapurses

Flooo said:


> My Louis Vuitton


 

LOVE this Louis!


----------



## megustapurses

My little Michael Kors ensemble. 

Filter: Rise


----------



## lovemysavior

My Chanel


----------



## princessDD

^want!


----------



## iumu

My ducky bag 
fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1016604_549705975076254_1805172012_n.jpg
p/s: Im newbie so it cant show my photo


----------



## MissNano

JennyErin said:


> What I was carrying around this week
> View attachment 2272133



Amazing Rockie, is it Vine?


----------



## MissNano

Taking new acid Rockie out for a stride!


----------



## JennyErin

MissNano said:


> Amazing Rockie, is it Vine?


 
Thank you! Yes it is, she's a stunner!!


----------



## JennyErin

MissNano said:


> Taking new acid Rockie out for a stride!


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## indi3r4

Loving my mauve city. Paired it with my CL Filo


----------



## fuchsiaspy




----------



## DoxieMom

Black mini MAC!


----------



## megustapurses

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2294663
> 
> 
> Loving my mauve city. Paired it with my CL Filo



LOVE the colors! So gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

RM Mac Daddy in Grape
View attachment 2308216


----------



## Sweetpea19

How do you add a pic from Instagram?


----------



## PrincessBal

Wore my balenciaga city on Saturday!


----------



## janenuqui

Today's bag is Coach Madison Sadie. My most beloved bag as of yet


----------



## Sweetpea19

http://instagram.com/p/dccVobrY44/


----------



## purse mommy

janenuqui said:


> Today's bag is Coach Madison Sadie. My most beloved bag as of yet
> View attachment 2309533



That is a gorgeous bag. You wear it well


----------



## purse mommy

vegas baby


----------



## janenuqui

purse mommy said:


> That is a gorgeous bag. You wear it well



Thank you so much! This has now become my favoritd Coach bag. She's made of love!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Strolling with Prada &#128526;&#128536;&#128092;


----------



## twotickets

cool idea! New to the forums!


----------



## twotickets

one of my own creations black stingray embossed leather foldover!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Another of my kate spade totes


----------



## scairo

Pupuds_30 said:


> Strolling with Prada &#128526;&#128536;&#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317378



I really like your bag, but your watch is just as beautiful! Where's it from?


----------



## Pupuds_30

scairo said:


> I really like your bag, but your watch is just as beautiful! Where's it from?



Thank for appreciating. It's Philippe Charriol


----------



## scairo

Pupuds_30 said:


> Thank for appreciating. It's Philippe Charriol



Thanks for your reply. Will have to look into this brand


----------



## starrynite_87

Aficionada said:


> Fun thread! Here's my Dior Diorissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2188603



Love your look...looks so chic,comfortable  and effortless


----------



## Janesfashion19

starrynite_87 said:


> Love your look...looks so chic,comfortable  and effortless



Love your bag an outfit!


----------



## Janesfashion19

Aficionada said:


> Fun thread! Here's my Dior Diorissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2188603



Love it!


----------



## Aficionada

starrynite_87 said:


> Love your look...looks so chic,comfortable  and effortless





Janesfashion19 said:


> Love it!



Thank you both very much!


----------



## Aficionada

Here are two more recent posts...

Hermes Kelly 35 in Etoupe



Hermes Birkin 35 in Gold


----------



## n21

Orla Kiely
Easy Zip Tote 
Multi


----------



## dianahuang

ingreedo said:


> OMG that cake is to die for (and the purse of course) !!!



thanks dear the cake was so yummy


----------



## Gnh

very nice thread. gotta post pictures soon. just a newbie here.


----------



## marksgirls

Aficionada said:


> Here are two more recent posts...
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Etoupe
> View attachment 2323282
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 in Gold
> View attachment 2323284



What is your Instagram I would live to follow u it style is amazing


----------



## bagloverny

Carrying my new PS1 SKA in midnight!


----------



## Aficionada

marksgirls said:


> What is your Instagram I would live to follow u it style is amazing



Thank you marksgirls! It's @thepropertyofalady.


----------



## Aficionada

Most recent post: Hermès Soie Cool in Rouge H and Flamingo


----------



## Deborah105

funsized said:


> Back to the daily grind with my new Pashli!



Oh how lovely! Is that gray?


----------



## Deborah105

maye said:


> Here are a few of my Instagram pictures.
> Don't remember the filters used!
> My LV Verona MM and Zippy wallet:
> View attachment 2276277
> 
> 
> IKat GM and Corona! &#128522;
> View attachment 2276278
> 
> 
> *LV Epi NF MM in Cyan:*
> View attachment 2276279



OMgosh, that Epi NF! Fantastic.


----------



## jswani




----------



## Simpsonyte

Loved the snakeskin clutch in the recent Michael Kors show and was inspired to bring my vintage snakeskin clutch out today!


----------



## cherrycoo

wow I'm loving this thread..
it's amazing to see everyone's collection..
and be jealous at the same time hehe
I can't wait to post my bags one day..
as I only recently open my eyes to the world of bags.. 
Happy Instagraming Everyone


----------



## lovemysavior

This was yesterdays IG pic


----------



## tweet__

funsized said:


> Back to the daily grind with my new Pashli!


Ooh, I really like this color and the picture!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Vintage Speedy 30 by The French Co.


----------



## missdicaprio

Saturday night..


----------



## cherrycoo

what a collection! Perfect! Style, Color, Size, Everything! just Perfect!


----------



## Mom The Ebayer

missdicaprio said:


> Saturday night..


I love that scarf!


----------



## msmsytique

From this past Sunday, shopping at Ikea


----------



## anasa

This is my account for everything travel and fashion-related. Feel free to add me! &#128513;

@thetravellog


----------



## ninjanna

Wearing my PS11 Classic in purple rain today


----------



## starrynite_87

Aficionada said:


> Most recent post: Hermès Soie Cool in Rouge H and Flamingo
> 
> View attachment 2331873



That dress
 where is it from?


----------



## Aficionada

starrynite_87 said:


> That dress
> where is it from?




It's a Walter Baker dress that I found on Gilt a few months ago.


----------



## wows

Today an affordable Zara option...with good leather as material:


----------



## carolinecarol9

twotickets said:


> one of my own creations black stingray embossed leather foldover!




Nice!!


----------



## dyyong

this gorgy today


----------



## Deborah105

dyyong said:


> this gorgy today



I love love that bag. The color is knocking me out.


----------



## tlwheels

My beautiful RM Mattie


----------



## dyyong

Deborah105 said:


> I love love that bag. The color is knocking me out.



:blushin: thank you!!


----------



## tlwheels

twotickets said:


> one of my own creations black stingray embossed leather foldover!




Beautiful!


----------



## tatertot

Not on Instagram but since I used a filter figured I'd post it here. Carried my Givenchy Medium Pandora today with matching McQueen scarf and British safety pin Juicy charm added for flare


----------



## douzz

My town in anthracite rh


----------



## UnderTheStars

douzz said:


> My town in anthracite rh



I want your shoes!


----------



## GMqueen

Omg! I'm in love with this forum! &#128525;


----------



## ty001

anasa said:


> This is my account for everything travel and fashion-related. Feel free to add me! &#128513;
> 
> @thetravellog
> 
> View attachment 2360186


I'm still not sure if I should get a WOC or a mini...


----------



## taniherd

wows said:


> Today an affordable Zara option...with good leather as material:




OMG I love your purse.
Is that a current Zara style?
If so would you mind sharing the link to buy?
Thank you!


----------



## anasa

Depends on what function you need your bag for. The mini holds a little more than the WOC. Personally (and this is definitely just my opinion), I think the mini looks too "cute". Some people can pull it off, but I definitely can't. I like the WOC design better but there's a limit to how much you can stuff in there, since it really is like a wallet with a chain (as the name suggests). 



ty001 said:


> I'm still not sure if I should get a WOC or a mini...


----------



## ty001

Thanks Anasa! x


----------



## Natrelle74

This week...a Selma that I &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jessica.tsai12

I love this thread! What a great idea.


----------



## Envyme_09

Just enough yellow to brighten a gloomy weathered day.


----------



## sciencesdg

I do not know where to post this. I just got 25% off from Macys on Coach and Kors. Looks like all designers! Usually they are NOT included in sales codes/discounts (believe me I try!).
The code is FRIEND. It was sent to me.


----------



## Sassyjgm

Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Euromutt86

MK Artisan Tote and my MK Large Tote.


----------



## Euromutt86

My collection missing a few.


----------



## marnie.npthao

Instagram @marniethao


----------



## starrynite_87

Starbucks with my Rebecca Minkoff Cupid


----------



## Euromutt86

My new pearl gray selma mini messenger


----------



## Euromutt86

Loving it all, my mk Hamilton zinnia.


----------



## alanahbanana86

I visited Paris two weeks ago, just packed some essentials ! 

Chanel vintage 2.55 & LV sobe


----------



## jackosabel

i'm carrying my 4 year old balenciaga city with regular bronze hardware.. I super love bbags! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## zenbym

I'm carrying the Louis Vuitton Sully in MM!! Love it so far


----------



## JennyErin

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2315317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vegas baby





I love this pic!!!


----------



## Meeka41

JennyErin said:


> I love this pic!!!



Great pic&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mindful Matters

So many lovely handbags - definitely eye candy. I've been carrying the same black leather Tignanello tote daily for months now - it's well past its prime for a "close up"!


----------



## alanahbanana86

So much bagporn on here &#128153;&#128155;&#128156;&#128154;&#10084;&#65039; lol


----------



## win28

Just signed up today...so more pics to come 
@ favloves - feel free to add so I can follow u too


----------



## bellamiia




----------



## SpoonBag

bellamiia said:


>



What a gorgeous Miumiu! :greengrin:


----------



## rubyslippers01

What's in my bag...


----------



## bellamiia

Just a few


----------



## PurpleDawn

My new speedy (:


----------



## ayutilovesGST

It's speedy b actually


----------



## alyssalenore

YSL sac du jour small  just got it for Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BaleLover

Beautiful


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A couple of days ago: UV Birkin


----------



## elation

MBMJ Lil Ukita


----------



## alanahbanana86

CrackBerryCream said:


> A couple of days ago: UV Birkin




Nice!


----------



## alanahbanana86

Out and about with my Mulberry Bayswater x

@aahh_lala_lana


----------



## alanahbanana86

Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## Lisacattis

Mullbery Bayswater


----------



## skyqueen

alanahbanana86 said:


> Out and about with my Mulberry Bayswater x
> 
> 
> 
> @aahh_lala_lana




How cute...you look like a commercial for Mulberry!


----------



## dyyong

this with my all black outfit


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My new Mulberry Bayswater has been my go-to bag lately! 

Feel free to add me @lylynluu


----------



## Lizzy Lee

Not a perfect display of an item lol


----------



## Lizzy Lee

And also my necklace without filter


----------



## reina.s

jessjessh said:


> this is not really TODAY but yeah  Vintage chanel from vintage heirloom, one of my best purchase


prettttyyy!


----------



## elainedelainey

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2457635
> 
> YSL sac du jour small  just got it for Christmas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




So gorgeous! Congrats on your beautiful purchases!


----------



## anasa

An oldie-but-goodie kind of bag today. &#9786;&#65039; My YSL rive gauche. 

Feel free to follow me on Instagram! @thetravellog


----------



## Haan

Reliable and functional.  

Instagram: haan_ortega


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lisacattis




----------



## megustapurses

Latest and greatest new obsession. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alisonbaby31

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megustapurses

alisonbaby31 said:


> View attachment 2479592
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




&#128525; I am saving up for one these amazing creations &#128525; so beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alisonbaby31

megustapurses said:


> &#128525; I am saving up for one these amazing creations &#128525; so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanx dear &#128139;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LocksAndKeys

alisonbaby31 said:


> View attachment 2479592
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous!! How do you find the weight of it? I would love to see more pictures!


----------



## sabel23

Bag


----------



## sabel23

megustapurses said:


> View attachment 2479464
> 
> latest and greatest new obsession.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using purseforum


bag


----------



## malle1985

alisonbaby31 said:


> View attachment 2479592
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Wow!!


----------



## dyyong

1st outding in years


----------



## jadeaymanalac

This week I am using my Givenchy George-V Shopper Tote.


----------



## megustapurses

jadeaymanalac said:


> This week I am using my Givenchy George-V Shopper Tote.
> View attachment 2491052




Love it! Excellent choice.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

megustapurses said:


> Love it! Excellent choice.




Thanks


----------



## iwasborn2shop

alisonbaby31 said:


> View attachment 2479592
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elianachic

megustapurses said:


> View attachment 2479464
> 
> Latest and greatest new obsession.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Omg &#128525;


----------



## megustapurses

elianachic said:


> Omg &#128525;




That's how I felt when I saw it was on sale and then went home with it! Thank you! &#128538;


----------



## kaycake

&#9734;&#9834; www.imladiiekay.com &#128129;&#128132;&#128092;&#128096;


----------



## Eunzzy

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Ava.Leigh

Happy Valentine's Day to me!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## alisonbaby31

LocksAndKeys said:


> Gorgeous!! How do you find the weight of it? I would love to see more pictures!




The weight is not as heavy as u see haha


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today I am carrying my Bal City in rhw. 

No filter only "lux" or the "sun" icon in instagram. 

Username: jademanalac








Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## thechicndamned

I carry the new Boy in my life whenever I can!

My instagram - @thechicndamned


----------



## thechicndamned

alisonbaby31 said:


> View attachment 2479592
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



LOVE the Chanel and the Sass & Bide shopping bag!


----------



## alisonbaby31

thechicndamned said:


> LOVE the Chanel and the Sass & Bide shopping bag!




Thanks


----------



## Yuki85

I am using the Vienna from Milli Millu


----------



## Alisyalicious

jadeaymanalac said:


> Today I am carrying my Bal City in rhw.
> 
> No filter only "lux" or the "sun" icon in instagram.
> 
> Username: jademanalac
> 
> View attachment 2510573
> 
> View attachment 2510574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Love the shoes! & the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Nowadays I prefer Lindy than Birkin & Kelly 

My instagram: mrsrance


----------



## Butterlite

bellamiia said:


> Just a few



What is the top handle bag on your knees?


----------



## indi3r4

Out and about with my muse today.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Can't decide


----------



## UnderTheStars

MademoiselleXO said:


> Can't decide



That Louis keeps catching my eye.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Oooh I love this thread! 

Here was yesterday's. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bb10lue

My Instagram: bb10lue 
My trapeze the other day


----------



## missjenn

Hermes evelyne in gold


----------



## starrynite_87

bb10lue said:


> My Instagram: bb10lue
> My trapeze the other day
> 
> View attachment 2535573



Love your whole look


----------



## designer1

Soft leather made in Morocco by One Earth


----------



## Purse lover 1

Lizzy Lee said:


> View attachment 2468467
> 
> And also my necklace without filter


Beautiful!


----------



## Purse lover 1

rubyslippers01 said:


> What's in my bag...


Hello I am new to purse forum but I love your bag what kind of purse is it?


----------



## designer1

Love the front pockets so I'm not digging for a ringing cell phone! Top grade leather colored with chemical-free dyes and made in Morocco! Awesome color too!


----------



## handbagjunkie12

my beauty for today! http://instagram.com/p/l561M5pkEL/


----------



## tammyheng

distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/8e1be8cab08511e3839612581855eb4e_8.jpg

Currently obsessing over my vintage chanel. Follow http://www.instagram.com/_whirlwindromance for more blog posts and purse postings (:


----------



## tammyheng

distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/8e1be8cab08511e3839612581855eb4e_8.jpg

Loving my vintage caviar chanel ! Please follow http://www.instagram.com/_whirlwindromance for more goodies from my blog posts.


----------



## barskin

indi3r4 said:


> View attachment 2527780
> 
> Out and about with my muse today.


Oh, Lordy....I am lovin' that!


----------



## ninjanna

Carrying my favourite bag, my PS11 today


----------



## bagloverny

My beloved Balenciaga Anthracite RGGH City, filter:Hudson


----------



## authprada

This is the style of bag I'm currently carrying. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-No...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lenarmc

ninjanna said:


> Carrying my favourite bag, my PS11 today


 
Those ankle boots are everything.  Are they Isabel Marant?


----------



## Myrkur

lenarmc said:


> Those ankle boots are everything.  Are they Isabel Marant?




They are Chloe


----------



## Precious84

Carrying my Navy Blue Jumbo Classic Double Flap in caviar leather with silver hw. Except for the rings and this bag, my entire outfit from head to toe (MNG aviators, Nina blazer, Old Navy jeans, Bandolino flats) are just $100 &#128522;

***sorry I didn't get to attach the photo. Photo is after this post


----------



## Precious84




----------



## Precious84

**attached the wrong photo earlier and forgot this was the IG thread so this is the IG version**


----------



## HotRedBag

Great idea for a blog! Beautiful bags!


----------



## Palinode

Fairly new to Instagram...

Here are a couple of my recent bag photos...(paired with some of my favorite shoes )


----------



## missjenn

Dark burgundy chanel GST 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Instagram @suavvyjenn


----------



## Peachyjones81

My current spring choice! Smythson, Nancy Tote. Hope you don't mind me joining in xxx


----------



## KatCampbell

missjenn said:


> Dark burgundy chanel GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569781
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @suavvyjenn



What size laptop can you fit in your GST? I have a 15-inch macbook and am in school so it would be nice if I could throw my laptop in my bag every now and then.


----------



## AYO BLAKE




----------



## missjenn

KatCampbell said:


> What size laptop can you fit in your GST? I have a 15-inch macbook and am in school so it would be nice if I could throw my laptop in my bag every now and then.




The one you see is 11" MBA. I was able to fit a 13" MBA in vertically but I really wouldn't put something as heavy as the 15" MacBook in a GST, at least not the regular size. Maybe the XL?


____________________________
Instagram @suavvyjenn


----------



## starrynite_87

RM cupid with kale chips during today's morning meeting


----------



## starrynite_87

Forgot the picture


----------



## Precious84

My GST. Excuse the ugly mall restroom mirror.


----------



## Katiesmama

All I notice is that beautiful Chanel!!!


----------



## traciilicious

My 30 DE speedy. Suh a classic bag


----------



## flightoffancy

Palinode said:


> Fairly new to Instagram...
> 
> Here are a couple of my recent bag photos...(paired with some of my favorite shoes )




Beautiful bag and shoe combos. Love the Givenchy! Is that a black or navy blue?


----------



## rachelsmith16

Gucci crossbody! Wish it was the black celine mini


----------



## Palinode

flightoffancy said:


> Beautiful bag and shoe combos. Love the Givenchy! Is that a black or navy blue?



Thank you!  Actually the Givenchy is dark purple (2012).


----------



## jrlv2013

IrisCole said:


> Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and Louis Vuitton Cles in Black Multicolore
> 
> Filter: Sierra


 

gorgeous!


----------



## authprada

love this bag


missjenn said:


> Dark burgundy chanel GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569781
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @suavvyjenn


----------



## designer1

Isn't this color of leather fabulous? Made in Morocco by One Earth. I love it!


----------



## ninjanna

I will get tired of my PS11


----------



## megustapurses

Rebecca Minkoff, no filter used on Insta, used pic collage to get the frame smaller.


----------



## megustapurses

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2590445
> 
> 
> isn't this color of leather fabulous? Made in morocco by one earth. I love it!




love this!


----------



## ninjanna

Zara organic cotton black tee, H&M blazer, Witchery pants, Witchery heels, Michael Kors watch, YSL Arty ring, and Valentino Rockstud clutch.


----------



## fantabulous

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


Love this one!


----------



## littlelittleck

My chanel GST bag!


----------



## savage1rose

I have no Instagram yet...those were some amazing bags!!  Especially the Vintage heirloom Chanel


----------



## chocochip

Carrying my Varriale italian leather bag. :giggles:


----------



## pennydreadful

Just found this thread and read the whole thing in one sitting >.< GORGEOUS bags, outfits, and photos, everyone!! I have a few of my own to share -- they're nothing quite as pretty as the ones featured above, but I hope you won't mind ) I'm @kelseymybelle on IG if you wanna followforfollow!


OOTD #latergram with my RM Nikki and MbMJ watch (and some ancient Steve Madden loafers in the background, lol).


----------



## pennydreadful

Here's another -- a close-up of my MJ Baroque single with charms (including a cute little tokidoki x Marvel character)!


----------



## missjenn

Celine luggage phantom croc embossed remains my favorite after a year, especially for traveling 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Instagram @suavvyjenn


----------



## indi3r4

Fendi 2jours in Nebula blue since yesterday!


----------



## Lena186

littlelittleck said:


> My chanel GST bag!



Very nice outfit with the blue skirt 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Creativelyswank

Me with my LV cassis epi Madeline today.


----------



## littlelittleck

My celine&#128525;&#128103;&#128092;


----------



## HelenaOfficial

My first Victoria Beckham Bag...Quincy bag


----------



## littlelittleck

My balenciaga first city bag&#128526;&#128170;


----------



## Slc9

littlelittleck said:


> My balenciaga first city bag&#128526;&#128170;



Love!!  I want a first bag!


----------



## littlelittleck

Slc9 said:


> Love!!  I want a first bag!



 I wish it have a longer stripe, then I can wear it cross body!


----------



## Slc9

littlelittleck said:


> I wish it have a longer stripe, then I can wear it cross body!




Yeah, that would be a plus &#128077;


----------



## chocochip

My all T tote


----------



## Creativelyswank




----------



## littlelittleck

Slc9 said:


> Yeah, that would be a plus &#128077;



If my first city was black then I can use stripe from other bag =(


----------



## phxlvlove84

Artsy MM


----------



## Creativelyswank

My Luella Giselle today. I will never part with this bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wrong thread


----------



## Bitten

Friday day:




Friday night:


----------



## littlelittleck

My Rebecca minkoff &#128092;&#128170;


----------



## Creativelyswank




----------



## purse mommy




----------



## DiorrificLady

Carrying right now..


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My choice of handbag today 

Givenchy Antigona Shopper Tote in coated canvas with Snarling Rottweiler print.


----------



## purse mommy

Riding Shotgun


----------



## psulion08

My handbag of the week! Vintage Gucci Boston bag.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Slc9

Happy Memorial Day from my mini pochette &#127482;&#127480;


----------



## fantabulous

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC Convertible Cross-Body Handbag

Image: http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53850b69ee6370f99a000001


----------



## Creativelyswank

LV Delightful GM


----------



## luckyblackdress

I dont have any pics to post, but is it against the rules to add the instagram handle (if posters want to)? Id love to follow some people's purseporn


----------



## Lvaddict84

totally mm


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Lovely handbags ladies


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today, I am using using my Chanel inspired backpack that I made


----------



## PrincessCypress

My orange Hermès Picotin PM! 

No filter. @princesscypress


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today I'm using my Balenciaga City in RHW 




P.S. 
The Longchamp behind my bag is from my mun


----------



## Nanciii

My beautiful beautiful Brea~!!!


----------



## Lindi72

Emp speedy 25


----------



## Precious84

My black Tory Burch Mini Ella tote


----------



## Precious84

My barely a day old Marc Jacobs black Stam bag. She arrived yesterday!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh




----------



## PrincessCypress

My orange Hermès Picotin PM.


----------



## Creativelyswank

My Claudia Firenze. My name is Claudia


----------



## PrincessCypress

My Chanel fuchsia lamb mini.


----------



## bagloverny

My new Chanel black lambskin m/l flap! So in love! Instagram filter Hudson.


----------



## TokyoBound

My Alexander Wang Rockie.  Not sure of the official color name - pretty sure green or "forest green" covers it!


----------



## klasuww

My partner in crime (my bf's mom) on the left and me before heading out for dinner


----------



## CrackBerryCream

was carrying my LV Saumur that I found as a bargain on eBay


----------



## snsaundersva

LV Speedy 30 Damier azur


----------



## rowy65

LV Alma PM and mini pochette in Damier Ebene


----------



## ralewi

Badgley Mischka


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel boy caviar


----------



## chocochip

Le pliage cuir


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in Caramello again 



my nick is Crackberrycream if you want to follow me


----------



## nikimenz

no filter 

givenchy !


----------



## Lena186

bagloverny said:


> My new Chanel black lambskin m/l flap! So in love! Instagram filter Hudson.
> 
> View attachment 2661617



This pic (and bag for sure) is WOW


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## OsloChic

TokyoBound said:


> My Alexander Wang Rockie.  Not sure of the official color name - pretty sure green or "forest green" covers it!



&#9829; the color combo TokyoBound! Would love that one myself actually


----------



## OsloChic

Obviously a filter, was it walden perhaps?  Made my legs look less weird, haha. The Classic needs no filter. Anyway, todays accessories!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

Instagram: @idreamofmimi & @TheCHANELWorld


----------



## xsophiex

After a while away from TPF, I have once again been bitten by the bug! Here are a few I have been keeping busy with......


----------



## oldbaglover

That bone color bag is beautiful. What brand is it?


----------



## asl_bebes

Finally a night out ...


----------



## Lena186

oldbaglover said:


> That bone color bag is beautiful. What brand is it?



It looks like Victoria Beckham to me!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Creativelyswank

A Coach I purchased back in the early 90s.


----------



## Lurvebags

Creativelyswank said:


> A Coach I purchased back in the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722291




Beautiful!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just posted this on my Instagram - @princesscypress (Bottega Veneta mini fringe bag)


----------



## OsloChic

I'm getting ready for fall with my new AcneStudioes cardigan and pashli bag!

Not quite ready to let go of the birkinstocks yet though


----------



## quynh_1206

In New York Last week carrying my medium Pashli around. I just love this bag!


----------



## asl_bebes

Lovin this bag lately ...


----------



## ems826

#fendi


----------



## shoppingpal

Back to work after my mini vacay...

Tod's flats in cobalt blue
Givenchy nightingale small, black


----------



## BaleLover

Speedy monogram 30 and speedy bandouliere damier ebene 30


----------



## BaleLover

Balenciaga clutch envelope in gris tarmac with CDC (collier de chien by Hermes) earrings Chanel  and skull scarf McQueen


----------



## BaleLover

Chanel Jumbo in caviar with silver hardware


----------



## BaleLover

Miu Miu Coffer and Converse ...the perfect couple


----------



## BaleLover

For everyday Michael Kors jet set tote bag and Charlotte Olympia cat shoes


----------



## BaleLover

Balenciaga part time GSH


----------



## BunnyLove

LV totally mm


----------



## LoeweLee

Black beauty Prada today


----------



## tiffany089

i get a kick out of wearing my name on my face

edit: eep! i don't know why it's so big.


----------



## kikikaboom

Yesterday: Chanel Timeless Classic (Medium, Caviar, golden HW), 
Zara Leopard flats (A/W 2014)


----------



## tiffany089

chanel chain loafers and stella bag. 

anyone feel free to add me on instagram and i'll do the same. i don't post too many of my designer collection on instagram because i don't want my friends and family to think i'm bragging lol. which i don't think it is anything to brag about. some people spend lots of money on cars, i spent lots on shoes and purses. preferences 

http://instagram.com/tiffanytofu


----------



## Ladan Mrss

My Chanel Classic double flap in Lambskin leather & Gold hardware


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir mini crossbody bag


----------



## indi3r4

Petite 2jours is my companion this weekend


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Hamilton Rouge First


(Minervakat is my name on Insta, this IS my bag )


----------



## Mariapia

It ´s been raining for three days.... My waterproof Eastpak.....


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Some of my bags, please follow me @crackberrycream on Instagram!


----------



## bellevie0891

Beautiful!! I'll look for you guys on IG


----------



## ScottyGal

IG username in my signature


----------



## ScottyGal

CrackBerryCream said:


> Some of my bags, please follow me @crackberrycream on Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 2801835
> View attachment 2801836
> View attachment 2801838
> View attachment 2801839


 
I am drooling over your purple Bal! What a gorgeous and vibrant colour (and purple is my fav colour )


----------



## tiffany089

in an all black leather mood lately.

alexander wang snake chain bag and chanel espadrilles.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Prada Saffiano Lux Tote - Double Zip


----------



## Janesfashion19

My Celine Phantom and MK zippy wallet! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Janesfashion19.com


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## SChuong87

This beauty! tory burch Robinson satchel!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Fendi 2jours &#128525;


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Alexander Wang matte black iridescent Rocco with matching Fumo &#127752;&#128525;&#128077;





IG: thelogicof_luv


----------



## Stylegeek

My new Chanel WOC 



IG: stylescandi


----------



## maripotamus

TB Robinson Satchel & TB Coin purse..


----------



## Glitter_pixie

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Alexander Wang matte black iridescent Rocco with matching Fumo &#127752;&#128525;&#128077;
> View attachment 2835787
> 
> View attachment 2835788
> 
> 
> IG: thelogicof_luv



Drooling! Love it.


----------



## bambi88

Samia said:


> Here are some I took, sorry I don't remember the filters:
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/d37cd3bc912d11e1abd61231381b6d77_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/b17eb77283e411e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/c65eac8c7f4e11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/29c6abce6eda11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpg
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/71ffb1766d0711e180c9123138016265_7.jpg


my heart skipped a beat at your Givenchy!


----------



## Samia

Orangeblossoms said:


> I personally like to wear Givenchy for daily bag! love it







bambi88 said:


> my heart skipped a beat at your Givenchy!




Thanks! Givenchy is my favorite going out bag!


----------



## lenarmc

Gucci Hasler


----------



## KaseyHK

Anya Hindmarch Earl Valentine Tote - bought it in the summer of 2013. never wore it until yesterday


----------



## jyyanks

Hermes Bleu Electrique Toolbox -- my first bag purchase of the year.


----------



## lenarmc

jyyanks said:


> Hermes Bleu Electrique Toolbox -- my first bag purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 2856699
> View attachment 2856700


The color is beautiful.


----------



## Lzamare

KaseyHK said:


> Anya Hindmarch Earl Valentine Tote - bought it in the summer of 2013. never wore it until yesterday



Love It!


----------



## jyyanks

lenarmc said:


> The color is beautiful.



Thank you - it's my favorite H color!!!  That's why I couldn't resist the bag!


----------



## kvtindc

jyyanks said:


> Hermes Bleu Electrique Toolbox -- my first bag purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 2856699
> View attachment 2856700



This is stunning.


----------



## jyyanks

kvtindc said:


> This is stunning.



Thank you very much! Definitely loving this bag


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Dinner with my Mother Dear 
Our bags share a chair. Givenchy for me and LONGCHAMP for her.


----------



## liloette




----------



## Precious84

Gucci Bamboo Shopper Mini Top Handle in metallic purple


----------



## ScottyGal

Precious84 said:


> Gucci Bamboo Shopper Mini Top Handle in metallic purple



Lovvveeeee this!


----------



## Slc9

liloette said:


> View attachment 2874641



The cutest


----------



## liloette

There are so many adds now, I dont recall seeing these when I was more active a few years ago


----------



## liloette

Ha, i use this snaffle bit for my horse &#128052;


----------



## Jaye18

Ladan Mrss said:


> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote - Double Zip
> 
> View attachment 2804440




Hi what colour is this please? Beautiful bag


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Jaye18 said:


> Hi what colour is this please? Beautiful bag



Thank You...It's Pomice


----------



## SharonRu

liloette said:


> View attachment 2874641



The piglet in the Speedy is Too Cute!!! I'm in love!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

3.1 Phillip Lim croc embossed black nubuck medium Pashli satchel &#128525;&#128010;

IG: thelogicof_luv


----------



## Bridgelington

I love this thread. As soon as I get my bags unpacked from my move I am going to start posting more about fashion on my instagram. Thanks for the inspiration guys  Ps. great bags


----------



## y0g1

RM Mini Mac since it's valentines day n all


----------



## uncertain

Miu Miu wallet- I'll need to take a pic with it in action as well


----------



## liloette

Thank you. I'd be lucky to fit her into a large duffle bag now.


----------



## myfirstchanel

My Instagram is : candy.c_ 
Come check me out  I post a lot of food lol


----------



## ssv003

Trying to pick out a bag to carry for an upcoming trip. I think the Chanel wins but I can't decide! Thanks for letting me share. 
 @theshoulderstrap


----------



## platinum_babie

Just moisturised my bals


----------



## ssv003

platinum_babie said:


> Just moisturised my bals




Beautiful!!! Am going to do that today for the first time. I have leather honey and I've heard it's a good choice. Wish me luck!


----------



## mar4712

My Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpack &#128525;


----------



## platinum_babie

ssv003 said:


> Beautiful!!! Am going to do that today for the first time. I have leather honey and I've heard it's a good choice. Wish me luck!



That's what I used too! My bleu minérale mini city is really dry and always soaks it up amazingly. I do it about once a month to keep it fresh!  Good luck!


----------



## rosamonde

mar4712 said:


> My Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpack &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912711



Nice!


----------



## missjenn

ssv003 said:


> Trying to pick out a bag to carry for an upcoming trip. I think the Chanel wins but I can't decide! Thanks for letting me share.
>  @theshoulderstrap
> 
> View attachment 2912570




I know how you feel!! You have a beautiful collection here. I wouldn't know either and end up bringing all of them! Love the antigona color


----------



## ssv003

platinum_babie said:


> That's what I used too! My bleu minérale mini city is really dry and always soaks it up amazingly. I do it about once a month to keep it fresh!  Good luck!




Wow! What a difference! I did it and it's amazing. I'll be sure to keep up with it


----------



## ssv003

missjenn said:


> I know how you feel!! You have a beautiful collection here. I wouldn't know either and end up bringing all of them! Love the antigona color




I know it's always so hard to pack for trips haha.  Thanks so much! I'm hoping to post more of my collection soon!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

My new juicy couture tote.


----------



## ohmytote

platinum_babie said:


> Just moisturised my bals


I like both your bags in this image! Do you mind me asking what's the name of the bags?


----------



## buonobi

ssv003 said:


> Trying to pick out a bag to carry for an upcoming trip. I think the Chanel wins but I can't decide! Thanks for letting me share.
>  @theshoulderstrap
> 
> View attachment 2912570





Is the SC bag heavy while comparing the antigona?
I have small antigona.. I think its weight is the maximum for me.. My arm isn't so well..
I always like LV SC bag... But just so exp... Its around hkd32000 here!! &#128532;

I think the boy is so nice for trip&#128521;


----------



## ssv003

buonobi said:


> Is the SC bag heavy while comparing the antigona?
> I have small antigona.. I think its weight is the maximum for me.. My arm isn't so well..
> I always like LV SC bag... But just so exp... Its around hkd32000 here!! &#128532;
> 
> I think the boy is so nice for trip&#128521;




Thanks so much! I agree, lol. I think I'm going to use the boy. 

Honestly, I think the Antigona (mine is a medium) is heavier than the SC PM when filled. The sc is expensive but so worth it! The quality is amazing!


----------



## gouda53

Damn, just found this thread and i'm in LOVE!!

there goes my productivity for the day!!!


----------



## umlm

this bag in Paris


----------



## allyloupuppy

platinum_babie said:


> Just moisturised my bals



These look just great! !


----------



## allyloupuppy

Precious84 said:


> Gucci Bamboo Shopper Mini Top Handle in metallic purple



This is soon pretty!


----------



## DoxieMom

I am absolutely in love with my new-to-me RM Cupid!!!


----------



## tflowers921

I always get made fun of for carrying too much stuff...I'm carrying an express clutch bag in my MK Hamilton bag [emoji23]


----------



## tflowers921

Pearl grey jet set


----------



## Lvaddict84

I want some Instagram followers please follow me @chrissychris84


----------



## simplyhappy

This was yesterday in better weather, using LV mini pochette!


----------



## plaingal79

Stumbled across this thread, how did I not know it existed till today??!!! ^_^
Here's mine [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Diamond88

My newest addition to my collection !


----------



## simplyhappy

plaingal79 said:


> Stumbled across this thread, how did I not know it existed till today??!!! ^_^
> Here's mine [emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 2936857




Aww great bag n photo! But your account is private ;(


----------



## petite_chic

ssv003 said:


> Trying to pick out a bag to carry for an upcoming trip. I think the Chanel wins but I can't decide! Thanks for letting me share.
>  @theshoulderstrap
> 
> View attachment 2912570


 

Love your photo, it almost looks like a professional magazine spread (...for Chanel)


----------



## anthrosphere

Carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs mini drawstring bag for two days now. I love it.









plaingal79 said:


> Stumbled across this thread, how did I not know it existed till today??!!! ^_^
> Here's mine [emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 2936857



What a gorgeous Balenciaga! Very nice!

ETA:

I don't have my instagram account anymore, because Instagram kept harassing me with account verifications, and blocking my comments for no reason. So I closed it. Sorry.


----------



## lenarmc

Gucci Bullet Bag. Got a good deal on it as I haggled and got $100 off the asking price after stalking it for 3 weeks. Perfect for spring and very unique shape.


----------



## plaingal79

My RGGH Work today [emoji16]


----------



## plaingal79

Another new baby, City in mGGH in Bleu Lazuli, new color for 2015. I can't take it!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

LV SpeedyB 30 [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

lenarmc said:


> Gucci Bullet Bag. Got a good deal on it as I haggled and got $100 off the asking price after stalking it for 3 weeks. Perfect for spring and very unique shape.




What a stunning bag lenarmc! [emoji7]


----------



## whiteapple0510

With my Celine Phantom


----------



## whiteapple0510

umlm said:


> this bag in paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920196


bae!!


----------



## whiteapple0510

jyyanks said:


> Hermes Bleu Electrique Toolbox -- my first bag purchase of the year.
> 
> View attachment 2856699
> View attachment 2856700


Lovely!!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

I started carrying bags that I make at home


----------



## Julija

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home



Wow. You made it yourself??? It's beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## tweetie1288

My new See by Chloe Lizzie satchel


----------



## snh88

This is a beautiful bag.. Its perfection


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Julija said:


> Wow. You made it yourself??? It's beyond gorgeous!!




Thank you!!  was really feeling a spring color hehe


----------



## nekroxas

My Balenciaga Velo RH


----------



## Arlene619

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home




Wow it's gorgeous! I would totally buy one [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Arlene619 said:


> Wow it's gorgeous! I would totally buy one [emoji4][emoji4]




Awww thanks!!!  )))


----------



## klynneann

arlene619 said:


> wow it's gorgeous! I would totally buy one [emoji4][emoji4]



+1!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home




Unbelievable...totally gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home


Your bag is just beautiful!


----------



## tiffany089

https://instagram.com/tiffanytofu/


----------



## tflowers921

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home




I would buy 3! This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mariapia

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home




Huge congrats, kiteswithwishes!
It's absolutely gorgeous!
I wish I were as talented as you are!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

tflowers921 said:


> I would buy 3! This is gorgeous!!!




Hehehe that's so sweet! I was *thinking* of launching a line in the next year or so, xxx for now I have to wear all my bags to test them lol!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Mariapia said:


> Huge congrats, kiteswithwishes!
> It's absolutely gorgeous!
> I wish I were as talented as you are!




Thanks!! 

xxx


----------



## Fimpagebag

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home



Fabulous! You're an artist, kiteswithwishes! What a great bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home




That is one gorgeous bag. You are VERY talented! [emoji7]


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Ludmilla said:


> That is one gorgeous bag. You are VERY talented! [emoji7]




Awww thanks soo much! ))) having a lot of fun making bags at home xxx


----------



## anitalilac

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home



That is gorgeous! I am a fan of bucket bag too.....


----------



## klynneann

kiteswithwishes said:


> Thanks!!



Following, thank you - and good luck!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

klynneann said:


> Following, thank you - and good luck!




Thank you!  means so much!


----------



## Bagloverholic

Balenciaga city to much the lovely day


----------



## Ilovepurse007

hello my account is C_PEAR520


----------



## Eva1991

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home



You made this from scratch? It's amazing!!! You're very talented, I wish you all the best.


----------



## skyqueen

tflowers921 said:


> following!!! I think we'd all love to give you business, you are very talented!!




+1


----------



## PrincessCypress

I wrapped the handles of my Lindy for the first time last night, so I carried her today. 

@princesscypress


----------



## pmburk

Madewell Transport Tote! @pmb1975


----------



## klynneann

PrincessCypress said:


> I wrapped the handles of my Lindy for the first time last night, so I carried her today.
> @princesscypress



Every time I see this I swoon, princess!  It's beautiful - I love those twillies!


----------



## PrincessCypress

klynneann said:


> Every time I see this I swoon, princess!  It's beautiful - I love those twillies!



Awwwww...thanks so much, klynneann!!!


----------



## Mariapia

PrincessCypress said:


> I wrapped the handles of my Lindy for the first time last night, so I carried her today.
> 
> 
> 
> @princesscypress




Pure perfection, PrincessCypress![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

PrincessCypress said:


> I wrapped the handles of my Lindy for the first time last night, so I carried her today.
> 
> 
> 
> @princesscypress




[emoji76]


----------



## PrincessCypress

Mariapia said:


> Pure perfection, PrincessCypress![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





skyqueen said:


> [emoji76]



Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## kdoll

What I've been carrying for the last 3 weeks, haven't been able to put her down since I got her  ! xoxoxox

IG: @kdeezi
filter/app used: bokehful


----------



## PrincessCypress

Coach Crosby in Croc Embossed Grey Birch (@princesscypress)


----------



## Marmarides

PrincessCypress said:


> Coach Crosby in Croc Embossed Grey Birch (@princesscypress)



Beauty!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Marmarides said:


> Beauty!!!



Thank you, Marmarides!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

LV SpeedyB 30 with short strap


----------



## cait_rose

pmburk said:


> Madewell Transport Tote! @pmb1975




I was eying this! Looks fab [emoji7] is the leather soft and slouchy or does it have a bit of structure?


----------



## tflowers921

Newest LC & my funky lunch bag [emoji6]


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2957864
> 
> Newest LC & my funky lunch bag [emoji6]



Cute! Slate goes with everything!


----------



## simplyhappy

Gap leather satchel bag with crossbody strap. Love it!


----------



## pmburk

cait_rose said:


> I was eying this! Looks fab [emoji7] is the leather soft and slouchy or does it have a bit of structure?



I would say it has minimal structure. It will stand up by itself, but the top does slouch.


----------



## lenarmc

Dooney


----------



## Trudysmom

lenarmc said:


> Dooney


This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Apelila

Here..sorry picture on the way&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Apelila

Picture


----------



## KCeboKing

lenarmc said:


> Dooney



Love!!


----------



## lenarmc

Apelila said:


> Picture




All of that silver is beautiful. I'm green with envy!


----------



## Apelila

lenarmc said:


> All of that silver is beautiful. I'm green with envy!


Thank  you


----------



## babesnstuds

Me and my Antigona in Paris 

@michelleineurope


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

babesnstuds said:


> Me and my Antigona in Paris
> 
> @michelleineurope
> 
> View attachment 2970954


beautiful bag! how did u remove the strap can u place it back in?


----------



## babesnstuds

tua said:


> beautiful bag! how did u remove the strap can u place it back in?




Thanks!  the strap isn't removable...it's just placed in the back!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

babesnstuds said:


> Thanks!  the strap isn't removable...it's just placed in the back!


oh i see now its in the back..for a moment i thought it was off


----------



## Margaretas

Wow!!Such a lovely bags....I just like it.


----------



## amnA-

It was a surprise day today! Had totally forgotten his bag and found it during shifting  

My Gucci Indy in chocolate Guccissima
Instagram: stylestrippedpk

 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Diamond88

Most recent purchase


----------



## amnA-

At a carpet store launch! With my Dior bag


----------



## pmburk

@pmb1975

My pre-loved vintage (1994) large drawstring Noe


----------



## Trudysmom

posted in another thread


----------



## balimoon

Celine  Phantom medium [emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

balimoon said:


> Celine  Phantom medium [emoji7]
> View attachment 2988879




Wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

balimoon said:


> Celine  Phantom medium [emoji7]
> View attachment 2988879




Beautiful Color [emoji8]


----------



## Listeria161

Can u let me know if this coach purse is real


----------



## Shoegal84

Victoria's Secret Iconic Leather Tote. Impulse buy from Budapest Airport. TOTALLY in love with this!


----------



## Afef

LV forever!


----------



## pmburk

My Longchamp Le Pliage    @pmb1975


----------



## seton

Mary katrantzou for longchamp 
No filter
Loro piana fob


----------



## rdgldy

seton said:


> Mary katrantzou for longchamp
> No filter
> Loro piana fob



how adorable!!


----------



## DoxieMom

pmburk said:


> My Longchamp Le Pliage    @pmb1975




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Wudge

seton said:


> Mary katrantzou for longchamp
> No filter
> Loro piana fob



A perfect match, the balloons look like they're floating right out of your bag.


----------



## seton

rdgldy said:


> how adorable!!





Wudge said:


> A perfect match, the balloons look like they're floating right out of your bag.




thank you both


----------



## PinkySpeedy




----------



## lenarmc

My Frye bag that I purchase from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Meeka41

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3062293




So cute you have a lovely smile and great bag[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LVoeletters

seton said:


> Mary katrantzou for longchamp
> 
> No filter
> 
> Loro piana fob




Wow I love this! Was this a recent collaboration? Is this still available??


----------



## seton

LVoeletters said:


> Wow I love this! Was this a recent collaboration? Is this still available??



no, it is not recent and is no longer available.
sorry.


----------



## seton

longchamp planetes and sneakers


----------



## Miss BB

lenarmc said:


> My Frye bag that I purchase from TJ Maxx.


iS THAT RECENT  ??? LOVE !


----------



## Amazona

Out on the job with mole grey Coccinelle Best Crossbody - it holds the bare, personal essentials and my backpack holds the things I need for work and also my Longchamp Neo clutch. 




And, just to make you all green with envy;




...this is my office.


----------



## casseyelsie

Amazona said:


> Out on the job with mole grey Coccinelle Best Crossbody - it holds the bare, personal essentials and my backpack holds the things I need for work and also my Longchamp Neo clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to make you all green with envy;
> 
> View attachment 3101589
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101590
> 
> 
> ...this is my office.




OMG!  Lovely views!!!!!


----------



## Amazona

casseyelsie said:


> OMG!  Lovely views!!!!!



Oh yes, and they change by the second - I feel really lucky to have this job on the rails. Hard work, long hours, but SO worth it all!


----------



## lenarmc

Miss BB said:


> iS THAT RECENT  ??? LOVE !


I bought it on sale at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Slc9

My YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch


----------



## godwearsfendi

Today


----------



## casseyelsie

Slc9 said:


> View attachment 3109649
> 
> My YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch




Wow u look so gorgeous!


----------



## Slc9

casseyelsie said:


> Wow u look so gorgeous!



Aww thanks!  Dressed it up for Vegas


----------



## Slc9

casseyelsie said:


> Wow u look so gorgeous!



Aww thanks


----------



## ElleHarries

Slc9 said:


> View attachment 3109649
> 
> My YSL Belle Du Jour Clutch


Wow, You're so beautiful. I mean gorgeous!
I


----------



## Slc9

ElleHarries said:


> Wow, You're so beautiful. I mean gorgeous!
> 
> I




Thanks so much [emoji5]&#65039; 
This was in Vegas. I had to dress it up a bit [emoji6]


----------



## Piarpreet

IG @muchomatchymatchy 

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
oschino bucket bag mini


----------



## lenarmc

Piarpreet said:


> IG @muchomatchymatchy
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oschino bucket bag mini
> 
> View attachment 3125366



I LOVE your lipstick.


----------



## Piarpreet

lenarmc said:


> I LOVE your lipstick.




Its blow pony by jeffree star cosmetics


----------



## Rocket_girl

pennydreadful said:


> Just found this thread and read the whole thing in one sitting >.< GORGEOUS bags, outfits, and photos, everyone!! I have a few of my own to share -- they're nothing quite as pretty as the ones featured above, but I hope you won't mind ) I'm @kelseymybelle on IG if you wanna followforfollow!
> 
> 
> OOTD #latergram with my RM Nikki and MbMJ watch (and some ancient Steve Madden loafers in the background, lol).



Wow!! Nikki looks prettier in you hands than she ever did here. So happy to know you are loving her up! Beautiful!!


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel dark blue boy bag with ghw. Filter: crema. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lenarmc

bagloverny said:


> Chanel dark blue boy bag with ghw. Filter: crema. &#128525;&#128525;



This color is beautiful.


----------



## Georgina 32

Nadallina purse bought few days ago @ Etsy


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermès Black Box Kelly yesterday and Chanel Reissue some weeks ago.

Please follow me *@crackberrycream*


----------



## felicia.silver

My latest instagram post!


----------



## mariafano

SLATE / PURPLE 

Please follow me on instgram


----------



## rubyslippers01

Carrying my brand new Gucci Disco Bag today. YAY!

I'm an International Flight Attendant with a love of travel photography & of course, handbags! You can follow my Instagram & my travels here @30000feet


----------



## Lounorada

mariafano said:


> SLATE / PURPLE
> 
> Please follow me on instgram


 
I LOVE this bag, I want this bag! Gorgeous.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

balimoon said:


> Celine  Phantom medium [emoji7]
> View attachment 2988879


Gorgeous!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Lindi72 said:


> Emp speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651421


I love your outfit!!


----------



## TWINMAMA

lenarmc said:


> Dooney



Simply perfect!  That color is so yummy!


----------



## elation

Tory Burch Micro Double Zip


----------



## kdoll

my essentials as of late [emoji16] my IG is @kdeezi [emoji177]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My most recently carried bags. Longchamp and Hermès


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Celine nano luggage


----------



## Christina.S

Carrying this at the moment[emoji179]


----------



## helenhandbag

Restarted my IG account @helensfashiondiary!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City* again


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Chanel WOC on Friday night and Hermes Birkin yesterday


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

helenhandbag said:


> Restarted my IG account @helensfashiondiary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195339


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kyokei




----------



## Bambieee

Cole Haan x MCM x Rebecca Minkoff [emoji7] My everyday for school and work.


----------



## lenarmc

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3208494
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208495



I don't know which I like more-the cute little backpack or the nails!. I wish that I could pull those off.


----------



## Kyokei

lenarmc said:


> I don't know which I like more-the cute little backpack or the nails!. I wish that I could pull those off.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Livia1

sorry, wrong thread  *:shame:
*


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Took my Vintage Loewe Amazona for a spin.


----------



## loves

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3212876
> 
> Took my Vintage Loewe Amazona for a spin.
> View attachment 3212877



cool shoes too


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Valentino rockstud lock bag.


----------



## umlm

these days my most carried bag is Hermes Noumea


----------



## mbaldino

Bambieee said:


> View attachment 3211785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan x MCM x Rebecca Minkoff [emoji7] My everyday for school and work.




Hello,
What is the name of this Cole Haan? It is beautiful!
Thanks


----------



## Bambieee

mbaldino said:


> Hello,
> What is the name of this Cole Haan? It is beautiful!
> Thanks



Hi, thank you! It's called the "Isabella" bag. Not sure if you can still find it though. Good luck! xo


----------



## Lpxjs mimnrtd

Kozha Numbers!

Didn't really edit it but favorite smaller bag I have ever owned..  Actually their Backpack is very my very larger back.


----------



## LI94

Celine Mini Luggage [emoji173]&#65039; linali1994@instagram


----------



## Precious84

Flying to San Diego this afternoon with my 11-month-old son and carrying my gigantic Coach baby bag and my tiny Chanel WOC. Talk about travelling with two (or three!) Cs!!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Current favorite atm: 
3.1 Phillip Lim[emoji808]Alexander Wang


3.1 Phillip Lim Small 'Ryder' Satchel (Pebbled leather version, not smooth) with Alexander Wang 'Runway' Pouch & silver AW 'Bike Chain' hanging off the side.

IG: thelogicof_luv


----------



## rubyslippers01

Taking my brand new to me, vintage Diana Flap out for a spin this afternoon. She arrived in the mail yesterday, super excited!


----------



## SydneyCollector

Today I will be carrying my Coach bag (as shown in my avatar) out for a dinner with friends. Tomorrow I hope to be carrying a new Antigona bag (very excited hehe)


----------



## ms_emkay24

Brand new Givenchy Pandora bag




Unboxing video: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ghAAsjauUSs


----------



## Bags_nstuff

Instagram.com/bags_nstuff


----------



## Molly0

umlm said:


> these days my most carried bag is Hermes Noumea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232294



Love your bag!  Now this is going on my wish list!


----------



## alyssalenore

The latest baby of my bunch! Céline Classic Box in the Souris color, Calfskin liege. [emoji7]


----------



## Piarpreet

Dolce and gabbana majolica but check these hand painted earrings I had a friend make? They match!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281285
> 
> 
> The latest baby of my bunch! Céline Classic Box in the Souris color, Calfskin liege. [emoji7]


I am in love, what a stunning bag and colour!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## CandidQueen

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281285
> 
> 
> The latest baby of my bunch! Céline Classic Box in the Souris color, Calfskin liege. [emoji7]



Absolutely gorgeous! The Céline Classic Box is definitely at the top of my wishlist


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Went to Disney Land Hong Kong during the weekend using these bags


----------



## skimilk

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3281290
> 
> Dolce and gabbana majolica but check these hand painted earrings I had a friend make? They match!



I love your bag- I feel like D&G bags are really underrated, even though they don't fit my personal style right atm- and you are GORGEOUS!!!

What are you wearing on your lips?


----------



## Petherezia

Bring these new beauties last weekend &#128516;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Piarpreet

skimilk said:


> I love your bag- I feel like D&G bags are really underrated, even though they don't fit my personal style right atm- and you are GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you wearing on your lips?




Oh thank you! Thats the sweetest thing ive ever heard on here!  made my day. 

Wearing limecrime's faded velvetine


----------



## Piarpreet

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295911
> 
> Bring these new beauties last weekend [emoji1]
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Love the loewe embossing sooooo beautiful looks like an actual carved design and not a brand logo. Loewe is underrated but i always liked it before this new designer more


----------



## platinum_babie

Coach turnlock borough in red currant has been my go to bag for a while now!


----------



## madaboutpastry

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3281285
> 
> 
> The latest baby of my bunch! Céline Classic Box in the Souris color, Calfskin liege. [emoji7]



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dyyong

PS11 for the weekend &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> PS11 for the weekend &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;




Gorgeous blue!


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous blue!



thanks Livia1 ^_^


----------



## Petherezia

Bring out this luxury to have a dinner with some friends &#128588;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Livia1

sorry, wrong thread* :shame:
*


----------



## Cheetah7

About to go to the mall with my LV Delightful PM.


----------



## elevenxten

Ps1 tiny


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

elevenxten said:


> Ps1 tiny


Great colour!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

My G pandora


----------



## MissGeeklyChic

Hello All,

Lately I've been rocking my Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis. I love her to pieces. Check out my 

Instagram: missgeeklychic 

For more photos and a link to my YouTube channel for a review in her. 

Xoxo


----------



## TheCraftsman

That is beautiful 






			
				elevenxten said:
			
		

> Ps1 tiny


----------



## elevenxten

TheCraftsman said:


> That is beautiful


Thank you, I've been wearing it almost everyday! Even though it's a size tiny, it can fit quite some stuff in there! Thank you again for letting me share! =)


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

elevenxten said:


> Ps1 tiny



Adorable!


----------



## elevenxten

Ps11 mini


----------



## Tatina

Such a stunning collection


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Celine Small Trio with memobottle 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDl4miZw538/?taken-by=itsopheliaaa


----------



## klynneann

elevenxten said:


> Ps1 tiny



Love this color!! 



MissGeeklyChic said:


> View attachment 3308175
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Lately I've been rocking my Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis. I love her to pieces. Check out my
> 
> Instagram: missgeeklychic
> 
> For more photos and a link to my YouTube channel for a review in her.
> 
> Xoxo



Definitely a classic.


----------



## jadeaymanalac




----------



## dyyong

elevenxten said:


> Ps1 tiny



drooling!!


----------



## Petherezia

Spring theme mood , let's go out baby &#128518;&#128518;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My current favorite handbag at the moment Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## kannikpi

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra



that's super cute...must be hard to find it.


----------



## April 65

Traveling lighter now that hopefully the winter cold is over and gone for a few months

As always with me I am retro age and carry retro purses LOL!!

Goodies Include:

My old stand by Aigner Bag,
Aigner wallet, Aigner cigarette case (I've had for close to 20 yrs now),Assortment of keys,
Prescription glasses in cheap case they came in and sunglasses in some sort of Dollar Store case I acquired somewhere along the way.   Oldies but goodies ...like me


----------



## Livia1

Grapping a cappuccino with my Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324968
> 
> 
> Spring theme mood , let's go out baby [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Wow!! [emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

April 65 said:


> Traveling lighter now that hopefully the winter cold is over and gone for a few months
> 
> As always with me I am retro age and carry retro purses LOL!!
> 
> Goodies Include:
> 
> My old stand by Aigner Bag,
> Aigner wallet, Aigner cigarette case (I've had for close to 20 yrs now),Assortment of keys,
> Prescription glasses in cheap case they came in and sunglasses in some sort of Dollar Store case I acquired somewhere along the way.   Oldies but goodies ...like me




My Dad used to say they don't make things like they did in the old days and I would roll my eyes. Now I say it [emoji6]

The leather items look fantastic yet so well loved. Do you actually keep cigarettes in the cigarette case?


----------



## PrincessCypress

From my Instagram @PrincessCypress


----------



## April 65

BigCherry said:


> My Dad used to say they don't make things like they did in the old days and I would roll my eyes. Now I say it [emoji6]
> 
> The leather items look fantastic yet so well loved. Do you actually keep cigarettes in the cigarette case?



I agree 100% the older things seem to last almost forever!  I have had the cigarette case for close to 15 years now and it's still in good working order. Unfortunately I do use it for cigarettes..bad habit I've had for many years but I 'm working on eliminating.


----------



## BlueCherry

April 65 said:


> I agree 100% the older things seem to last almost forever!  I have had the cigarette case for close to 15 years now and it's still in good working order. Unfortunately I do use it for cigarettes..bad habit I've had for many years but I 'm working on eliminating.




Don't be so hard on yourself [emoji12]

I used to moan at my niece to stop smoking and one night she gestured to a man that must have been in excess of 90 puffing on his cigarette and said "give it a rest, smoking didn't do him any harm".


----------



## April 65

BigCherry said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself [emoji12]
> 
> I used to moan at my niece to stop smoking and one night she gestured to a man that must have been in excess of 90 puffing on his cigarette and said "give it a rest, smoking didn't do him any harm".



Thanks for the support!!!  I have cut way down so it's getting better


----------



## Mariapia

My Moreau bag


----------



## kdoll

love all your amazing bags [emoji7]


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

On the way to the airport...[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
My Burberry crossbodybag is sooo verstaile!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrincessCypress

@PrincessCypress


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344021


Great bag Livia1! I love it when you post pictures, you have amazing purses!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344021




Girl! You finally post a picture! Lovely Bal bag and lovely picture.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great bag Livia1! I love it when you post pictures, you have amazing purses!



Awww, thank you so much 





dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! You finally post a picture! Lovely Bal bag and lovely picture.




Hey now! I've posted no less than three, or is it four, pics the last month ot so  
Mostly because I was feeling the heat from you ladies 
And thank you for the compliment


----------



## klynneann

Livia1 said:


> Awww, thank you so much
> 
> Hey now! I've posted no less than three, or is it four, pics the last month ot so
> Mostly because I was feeling the heat from you ladies
> And thank you for the compliment



And you made quite a lot of us very happy.


----------



## Livia1

klynneann said:


> And you made quite a lot of us very happy.



 I really enjoy everyones pictures, I'm just not very good at taking and posting pics myself :shame:


----------



## klynneann

Livia1 said:


> I really enjoy everyones pictures, I'm just not very good at taking and posting pics myself :shame:



I understand.


----------



## cloudeight

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324968
> 
> 
> Spring theme mood , let's go out baby &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


WOW I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS ONE


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> Awww, thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now! I've posted no less than three, or is it four, pics the last month ot so
> Mostly because I was feeling the heat from you ladies
> And thank you for the compliment




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## MonsieurMode

Mariapia said:


> My Moreau bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334152



This is so fabulous and such an intimate choice! Brava!!!

Can you elaborate on buying it and what drew you to the brand?


----------



## sandrasunshine

Hello bag lovers [emoji162][emoji136]&#127995; I'm currently using my latest purchase from the Chanel Airlines Collection! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Instagram: @sandra_sunshine
YouTube: https://youtu.be/siQOch3qKg0

Just made my first video [emoji38] please support!


----------



## Kinohasuna

Oo pretty purses


----------



## PHENOMENON

My favorite daily bag; Proenza Schouler tiny [emoji173]&#65039;

IG: urbnchiq


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Marc Jacobs with a tassel charm that I purchased from Target. I thought it needed a little jazzing up.


----------



## [coco]

At a wedding [emoji257][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kklump26

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot RH City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344021



amazing bag! beautiful


----------



## Livia1

kklump26 said:


> amazing bag! beautiful




Thank you


----------



## BelCantoBlonde

Vera Bradley Vera Tote in the pattern Rio.


----------



## candiholics

I brought them out to clean and chose which one to bring to dinner


----------



## westvillage

Dinky by Coach ...


----------



## BanIslander

Muchomatchymatchy


----------



## Lake4

O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


Gucci medium


----------



## Lake4

Hobbsy said:


> Gucci medium


Thank you for your help Hobbsy! The buckle looks bigger in the small Gucci and that's what attracted me however there isn't much room


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake4 said:


> Thank you for your help Hobbsy! The buckle looks bigger in the small Gucci and that's what attracted me however there isn't much room


The Gucci medium is beautiful!  And if that is you modeling the bags, it looks very nice on you!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


I vote for the medium sized Gucci! I also like the colour of the Prada bag, but you hear so many horror stories regarding their quality...


----------



## Christina.S

Carrying my vintage Jumbo navy[emoji76]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3371312
> 
> 
> Carrying my vintage Jumbo navy[emoji76]


Great outfit!


----------



## bagxgirl

YSL WOC in Red. One of my favourite bags


----------



## baggybagg

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.



hi, what is the name of the prada bag? 
i know it is not WOC because i have one and it's quite small compare to your picture
thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


 Definitely Gucci medium!


----------



## kdoll

what I'm carrying, Givenchy medium antigona


----------



## jackosabel

I carry this beautiful today


----------



## lenarmc

jackosabel said:


> I carry this beautiful today
> View attachment 3388590



I am not a fan of this bag, but the color combination is stunning and striking. Makes me want one! LOL! That's why I never say never.


----------



## fsadeli

carrying this oldie but goodie Marc by Marc Jacobs Karlie! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



IG name @fsadeli


----------



## dragonette

Mansur Gavriel mini bucket [emoji173]️


----------



## Havanese 28

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3413840
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel mini bucket [emoji173]️


Looks great, and so do your YSL Tribute sandals!


----------



## dragonette

Havanese 28 said:


> Looks great, and so do your YSL Tribute sandals!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]️


----------



## jadeaymanalac

jackosabel said:


> I carry this beautiful today
> View attachment 3388590



So lovely
Here's last week handbag rotation.


----------



## chloe_chanel

ms_emkay24 said:


> Brand new Givenchy Pandora bag
> 
> View attachment 3270315
> 
> 
> Unboxing video:




Oooh I love Bvlgari scents!


----------



## KayluvsLV

LV artsy mm in azur


----------



## cookiesncereal

I just got this beautiful backpack yesterday - It's by Niels Peeraer and its like 6th pink + bow bag in general.. I love those type of bags so I collect them  It was sold out EVERYWHERE for awhile except Japan so I had to ask the designer myself on instagram!
View media item 349


----------



## auntyjo

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


Gucci! The gold hardware dressed up the bag, gorgeous with feminine dresses.


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Bolide 31 in Rouge Grenat


----------



## seton

All Orla Kiely


----------



## twin-fun

seton said:


> All Orla Kiely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468168



I love oral Kiely's designs! They are so whimsical and put me in a good mood. I have a couple dish towels with her designs and I try to use them as often as possible.


----------



## Piarpreet

Chanel mini


----------



## S44MHY

kdoll said:


> View attachment 3380137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I'm carrying, Givenchy medium antigona



Love your trainers [emoji7] 
What are they please? X


----------



## PinkPeonies

I can't stop carrying my Boy [emoji253]


----------



## Livia1

Coffeetime yesterday with my Chanel Reissue.


----------



## Piarpreet

In loooooove with my neons


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Grenat Bolide [emoji254]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Jumbo today


----------



## Lilian Hui

His (brother, Tom Ford Mutch) and Hers (B35 Gold silver hw)


----------



## handbag_lover<>

I love that Chanel!!!


----------



## Lajka

Wow, great thread! Your bags are beautiful, ladies! 
My burgundy winter mood copleted.


----------



## Lajka

And the summer version of the same topic.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Celine Trio in bordeaux


----------



## Livia1

Lajka said:


> Wow, great thread! Your bags are beautiful, ladies!
> My burgundy winter mood copleted.
> View attachment 3540768



Beautiful colours!


----------



## Livia1

MademoiselleXO said:


> Celine Trio in bordeaux



Gorgeous picture


----------



## elevenxten

MademoiselleXO said:


> Celine Trio in bordeaux



Wow, what model is that Chanel wallet??


----------



## Livia1

Black Disco today.


----------



## Lajka

Matryoshka by CH


----------



## MademoiselleXO

elevenxten said:


> Wow, what model is that Chanel wallet??


Not quite sure, it's a vintage find!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue


----------



## KayuuKathey

A classic one havent worn in a while! Rebecca Minkoff Forever Crossbody Clutch Bag!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Gucci Disco on a lazy Sunday [emoji477]️


----------



## Piarpreet

Ig: muchomatchymatchy


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3619082
> 
> Ig: muchomatchymatchy


Gorgeous eye shape!


----------



## chihuahuagal

I love the Alexander Wang pouch!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci Disco today


----------



## ms_emkay24

On my passenger seat today


----------



## daphnyraesbags

some of my instagram pictures @daphnyraesbags check it out for more!


----------



## luvallpurses

Today's details


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

#worklife this beauty is my favorite office mate


----------



## j19

Love this pochette


----------



## LI94

linali1994 - Instagram
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 #chanel #prada


----------



## luvallpurses

Have a beautiful weekend everyone!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️


----------



## luvallpurses




----------



## Livia1

Coffee & Rouge Grenat Bolide


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved Cabas Mezzo with new bottom and side panels.


----------



## Brandonblevins

My Danube


----------



## SoadyJones01

I've been using miss GST all week with my LV card holder and cles! Unfortunately can't upload pictures but my IG is jloveslux. (The only place I share my lux goodies). I'd love to follow some of you ladies back!


----------



## pmburk

@fw_cat
Besace Rosebery today


----------



## Pmrbfay

Favorite PM to the rodeo. Yee-haw!


----------



## _Cina

Sun´s out!  


Instagram: christine__nini


----------



## Livia1

Out for drinks, carrying Chanel Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yesterday I did my first instagram post ever and nobody has noticed it.  Maybe I did it wrong lol. 

My id is cosmopolitan_tpf


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yesterday I did my first instagram post ever and nobody has noticed it.  Maybe I did it wrong lol.
> 
> My id is cosmopolitan_tpf
> 
> View attachment 3796132



Cosmo, can it be you have gotten THE bag?? 

And for Instagram, I would recommend using hashtags, so people will be able to find your post! There are lots of successful luxury bloggers and you can check them out and copy the tags they use. It also helps to follow brands and other members of the luxury community!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Cosmo, can it be you have gotten THE bag??
> 
> And for Instagram, I would recommend using hashtags, so people will be able to find your post! There are lots of successful luxury bloggers and you can check them out and copy the tags they use. It also helps to follow brands and other members of the luxury community!



Thanks sweetie, I've been a lurker on IG for a while so I definitely used hashtags.  Official Longchamp IG just liked my post which makes me feel better now haha!

And yes I received the bag: Mademoiselle Longchamp reveal!


----------



## lsschatt

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


LOVE this!


----------



## lsschatt

happywife18 said:


> Coach poppy willis


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lsschatt

PinkPeonies said:


> I can't stop carrying my Boy [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3481046


Great shot- and love the bag!


----------



## lsschatt

Lajka said:


> And the summer version of the same topic.
> View attachment 3541199


Great pairing!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue for me today [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## GoodguySystyle

IrisCole said:


> Alexander Wang "Diego", Louis Vuitton Mono Zippy Organizer, Bernyce Chavez Druzy Ring.
> 
> Instagram Filter: Sierra


How much did it cost you?


----------



## Sterntalerli

Lake4 said:


> O wonderful people! Please help me choose between these four bags. They are; YSL, Prada, Gucci small embossed, Gucci medium.


YSL !!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I bought another Mademoiselle Longchamp bag and posted it here on IG! Or see it here on tPF.


----------



## tbestes

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yesterday I did my first instagram post ever and nobody has noticed it.  Maybe I did it wrong lol.
> 
> My id is cosmopolitan_tpf
> 
> View attachment 3796132


I've been eyeing this bag for awhile. How do you like it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

tbestes said:


> I've been eyeing this bag for awhile. How do you like it?



I love the Mademoiselle Longchamp! In fact as you may have noticed above, I actually bought two--in gray calfskin and black patent leather and sheep fur. It's a great mid-size bag, very wide and roomy, that I can make work for day or night. I love the versatility of the two straps. The long crossbody strap is removable, and the short handle can go over your shoulder or be carried by hand or over the arm. The leather is soft and thick and luxurious. I love the zipped pocket on the back exterior. I find the clasp relatively easy to use (you pull down the little button to open, and push the two parts together to close) although some members say it's too fussy for them. 

You can see 1,000+ pics at #mademoisellelongchamp on instagram. 

Here are three reveal threads in the Longchamp subforum:

Mademoiselle Longchamp reveal!

Got my Mademoiselle bag today!

#MademoiselleLongchamp (Single-Strap Bigger-Sized Version)


----------



## AMClarke

Bag of the day  Chouhan New York Jia 
(Full disclosure I do some marketing for them, doesn't mean I can't love my bag )


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Paige


----------



## Fairest

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2945967
> 
> 
> I started carrying bags that I make at home


This is amazing!!!


----------



## elevenxten

off-white clip bag

View attachment 3931021


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Vintage Louis Vuitton monogram Monceau [emoji813]️


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> Kooba Paige
> View attachment 3922582


I like how you tied the scarf on your bag!


----------



## Shelby33

tealocean said:


> I like how you tied the scarf on your bag!


Thank you!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Chanel cruise mini caviar flap with SHW


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Le Boy today [emoji7]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

More food and Chanel [emoji85][emoji23][emoji23][emoji851]


----------



## myloveforbags7

MademoiselleXO said:


> Vintage Louis Vuitton monogram Monceau [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941791



everything looks yum!


----------



## myloveforbags7

MademoiselleXO said:


> Le Boy today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3958102


such a beauty


----------



## Monica.rubyandmaple

Lovely bags! Last time I was in London, I went into a little shop in Greenwich and purchased a bag by Sophia and Matt. I bought the baby bag but I use it for all sorts of things and love it to death! They have really cute designs.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Coffee and chanel and Charlotte Olympia [emoji85][emoji182][emoji813]️[emoji254]


----------



## MahaM

At the saloon with my old Chloe Paddington Bag...


----------



## Cas_xx

This little beauty for me  My first Chanel  xx


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Pretty in pink [emoji179]


----------



## starrynite_87

Enjoying the beautiful weather with my super mini Dionysus


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood


----------



## Precious84

In honor of Princess Di, Duchess Catherine and Duchess Megan, these are today's deets!


----------



## Precious84

Precious84 said:


> In honor of Princess Di, Duchess Catherine and Duchess Megan, these are today's deets!


So for some weird reason, I could not upload the photo via my app but here it is now:


----------



## roundandround

sorry,wrong thread


----------



## Livia1

Weekend cappuccino with my Chanel Reissue.


----------



## nvie

Maiden voyage....@nviesion


----------



## faithbw

I went to Qur'an study, lunch and shopping with my new Neverfull. I'm hoping the time out in the hot sun will darken her a bit. @faithpurselover2018
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Jw Anderson today


----------



## dragonette

My queen B


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving my new Tory Burch bag


----------



## April 65

Still doing the old school thing...carrying the one shown in my avatar. Originally felt it was too big but I've found I can fill it no problem


----------



## jcnc

Ellapretty said:


> Loving my new Tory Burch bag


Love the purse.. sooo pretty! and I always love the colors u wear


----------



## Thaotran

It’s a LV kind of day


----------



## Thaotran

Burberry suede bag with me


----------



## Thaotran

Lady Dior at the Piaget store


----------



## Thaotran

My only Chanel bag


----------



## Thaotran

Alma BB and boba


----------



## ceriseluster

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

LV Monet Neverfull while out furniture shopping today for a new sectional


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Kelly


----------



## tbestes

MahaM said:


> At the saloon with my old Chloe Paddington Bag...


Love the shoes!


----------



## MahaM

tbestes said:


> Love the shoes!


Thanks!


----------



## Oliver11

Livia1 said:


> Hermes Kelly
> 
> View attachment 4208284


My kind of lunch


----------



## Livia1

Oliver11 said:


> My kind of lunch



Cheese & charcuterie always works


----------



## Oliver11

Livia1 said:


> Cheese & charcuterie always works


Lunch AND dinner at times


----------



## Livia1

Oliver11 said:


> Lunch AND dinner at times



 I'm with you!


----------



## neennara

Nano SDJ and Mexican food


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Precious84 said:


> So for some weird reason, I could not upload the photo via my app but here it is now:


Lovely pic! I too have a sapphire e-ring


----------



## HelenaOfficial

My LV Speedy 25 Cherry


----------



## act1980

Any Tiffany owners out there? I'd like to know a bit more about the bag and how the calfskin holds up against scratches etc...


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Miss Speedy


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Mall sushi and LV Monet Neverfull


----------



## brisara

Chanel jumbo in caviar


----------



## YellowBuggie

neennara said:


> Nano SDJ and Mexican food
> View attachment 4233814



Beautiful bag! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

ADreamDeferred said:


> Miss Speedy
> 
> View attachment 4263873



Pretty pretty! I love how the color changes on the handles with age!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Marc Jacobs Bold Grind Tote


----------



## J.A.N.

I’m using two bags today Mabillon am and Metis pm


----------



## sophiaberry

I run a food Instagram and feature my bags occasionally. 

Gucci soho disco with the yummiest croissant and coffee! (Insta: @sopheating)


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Backpack!


----------



## sophiaberry

More from my food Instagram (@sopheating)! Brunch ft my emilie wallet


----------



## irinaboyar

Chanel Jumbo Flap Soft


----------



## sophiaberry

Toy Lou Lou (@sopheating)


----------



## JKUODesigns

I carry my own design . Of all the bags I've made, this has become my absolute favorite. Made of Italian full-grain leather, fully handmade and handstitched.


----------



## tealocean

JKUODesigns said:


> I carry my own design . Of all the bags I've made, this has become my absolute favorite. Made of Italian full-grain leather, fully handmade and handstitched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508274
> View attachment 4508274
> View attachment 4508275
> View attachment 4508276


This color is perfection!


----------



## JKUODesigns

tealocean said:


> This color is perfection!


Thank you!! I had to make do with the colors I had at the moment, luckily it turned out okay!


----------



## Swanky

@PBSwanky


----------



## Lozenray

My current carry and wallet. Aimee kestenberg west 33rd crossbody metallic bronze.  And aimee kestenberg dillion bifold wallet majestic green


----------



## cottoncandy101

Thaotran said:


> My only Chanel bag


 omg I luv it


----------



## Lozenray

Still living my metallic bronze aimme kestenburg convertible crossbody hehe. And I love this picture for too many reasons to mention.


----------



## Porschenality

I love this thread!


----------



## chocolateolive

Lozenray said:


> Still living my metallic bronze aimme kestenburg convertible crossbody hehe. And I love this picture for too many reasons to mention.



Obsessed with your gorgeous canine baby


----------



## ohmisseevee

Trying out my newest handbag, the Zhoe style by Massaccesi. So in love!

I noticed after taking this picture that it matches perfectly with the very few signs of "autumn" that we have here in California


----------



## Lozenray

I just found this purse at the thrift store.  2.00
 She was in rough shape. Corroded hardware, fades and dirty. Leather was try and dirty.


I rehabbed her. And in doing so I found a reciept for 1986! This purse looked like itd been in the closet since! Well now that I am done she dont look like a 33+ year bag anymore!


----------



## QueenGemini22

IrisCole said:


> Lots of people have Instagram accounts now.  Occasionally I use mine for pictures of whatever accessories I'm carrying,  and what better place to share them than on tPF?? resents
> 
> *This thread is for anyone to upload Instagram pictures of your daily accessories!! Since they can be of any brand, I figured the "Handbag & Purses" Forum would be the perfect spot!*
> 
> Images should be Instagram photos only -- all filters / edits welcome, of course!
> Comments welcome!
> Post as often as you like - or as often as you change your accessories!
> Happy posting!!


Love my Chanel


----------



## LI94

My latest purchase, a Celine nano luggage! 


Would love to follow some new people! Follow me on instagram.com/linali1994, and I will follow you back


----------



## kadelle

LI94 said:


> My latest purchase, a Celine nano luggage!
> View attachment 4697487
> 
> Would love to follow some new people! Follow me on instagram.com/linali1994, and I will follow you back



lovely pic, lovely bag!! followed you


----------



## kadelle

recently fell back in love with my Falabella


----------



## starrynite_87

First night out with my vintage baguette


----------



## Danslaterre

Today’s passengers!


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage Coach bag ⛓

@houseofkkz


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Longchamp Le Pliage Club
Black with Cream accents. No filter used.


----------



## XCCX

@thediarentist


----------



## XCCX

From my Instagram today


----------



## XCCX

Not carrying all of them obviously but wanted to share my latest Instagram post


----------



## XCCX

Practicality vs. Passion


----------



## marlenecelines

@marlenecelines


----------



## Lajka

My favourite Furla model: DIVIDE-IT


----------



## lavy

I found this little guy from Rosa.k while following korean Instagramers.  It’s like a sac a plat x goyard/le fauvre. Love it, well made and adorable!


----------



## behindtheseams

Sharing the latest addition to my handbag family


----------



## Christofle

behindtheseams said:


> Sharing the latest addition to my handbag family
> 
> View attachment 5130261


So adorable


----------



## Christofle

Lajka said:


> My favourite Furla model: DIVIDE-IT
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939925
> View attachment 4939926
> View attachment 4939927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939927


This seems to be more of a multiplication though … maybe it should be renamed.


----------



## XCCX

Which one…?


----------



## XCCX

Battle of the whites!


----------



## foxgal

lavy said:


> I found this little guy from Rosa.k while following korean Instagramers.  It’s like a sac a plat x goyard/le fauvre. Love it, well made and adorable!
> View attachment 5053478



That is so cute! Is it the small or extra-small? Did you order it from their website?


----------



## lavy

foxgal said:


> That is so cute! Is it the small or extra-small? Did you order it from their website?


It’s the small size, I got it from ssfshop.


----------



## XCCX




----------

